# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Mit 45 Jahren eine einschneidende Diagnose

## Markus45

Guten Morgen,

ich verfolge schon seit ein "paar" Tagen das Forum. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es ein so geballtes Wissen im Internet über den Prostata-Krebs gibt.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich aber erst mal kurz vorstellen:

Ich heiße Markus und bei mir wurde Anfang Juni PK entdeckt. Ich konnte es Anfangs gar nicht glauben, dass es mich "erwischt" hat. Ich machte mir auch Anfangs keine großen Sorgen, da man ja immer hört, an PK stirbt man in der Regel nicht.
Was mich aber ein wenig stutzig machte, waren halt immer die Angaben der Überlebensrate (5 Jahre). Leider bezogen diese sich immer auf Männer +60.
Erst hier im Forum bin ich auf einige Betroffene unter der "typischen" PK Altersgrenze gestossen. 
Aber wirkliche Statistiken scheint es für uns Jungpatienten nicht zu geben.

Als mir mein Urologe das Ergebnis der Biopsie mitgeteilt hat und mir gesagt hat: Ich habe ja noch Glück im Unglück (er dachte nämlich, dass ich viel stärker befallen war - Aufgrund der Ultraschall-Aufnahmen). Wurde mir erst einmal klar, dass ich KREBS habe. War schon ein komisches Gefühl....
Zuerst habe ich gedacht: was fange ich denn jetzt mit meinen letzten Jahren an. Habe ich alles soweit sortiert, dass meine Familie auch ohne mich über die Runden kommt? Wie lange habe ich denn noch zu leben? Soll ich meine Rentenversicherung kündigen?
Was ist mit dem geplanten Urlaub und den nächsten geplanten Karriereschritt?

Mein Leben hat sich somit auf den Kopf gestellt - ich habe eigentlich alles in Frage gestellt.

Hier mal meine Werte:
PSA 1,24 (30.5.14)
PSA Quotient 0,25
Prostata-Volumen 17cm3




PSA Verlauf:
06/2011 - 1,64
11/2012 - 1,10
04/2014 - 1,37




Ergebnis:
12 Stanzen, eine befallen.
Turmorausdehnung 20%; 3,6mm; GS 3+3
Klasssifikation: T1c; Differenzierung: G1


laut Bericht:
"kleiner Herd eines gut differenzierten Adenokarzinoms in einer Stanze des rechten Prostataseitenlappens"


Tumorgrading nach Dhom: G la


Mein Urologe, sowie der aus dem Krankenhaus, der die Biopsie gemacht hat, haben mir zu einer Entfernung der Prostata mittels OP geraten.
Als Alternativen standen Da-Vinci oder offene OP zur Auswahl.
Sie empfahlen mir hierzu entweder in HH die Martini-Klinik oder in Gronau das dortige Zentrum.

Im Rahmen des letzten Sommerurlaubs habe ich dann einen Tag Hamburg eingeschoben und mich dort beraten lassen.
Nach Prüfung meiner Daten und dem Gespräch, riet man mir auch dort zur offenen OP. 
Aufgrund meiner guten "Daten" konnte ich mir den Termin entsprechend aussuchen. Die OP ist für den 6.10.14 geplant.
Laut Arzt, habe ich sehr gute Chancen, wenig Beeinträchtigungen nach der OP zu haben, sowie vollständig geheilt zu werden. Da mein PK sehr früh entdeckt wurde.

Ich lese hier auch gerade den Tröt von "Bernet". Der hat seine Biopsie Probe nochmals DNA-Technisch untersuchen lassen. Würde da bei mir einen Sinn ergeben?
Könnte Woche rief mich dann nochmal mein Urologe an. Er hätte da noch eine weitere Idee (Alternativbehandlung). Der Besprechungstermin wir hierzu heute Nachmittag stattfinden.
Das war auch der eigentliche Grund, warum ich auf das Forum gestoßen bin, da ich wissen wollte, was es noch für Alternativbehandlungen gibt, und ob ich die Sache vielleicht nicht doch "aussitzen" soll, da mein Stadium noch relativ "Früh" ist.

Ich lese hier auch gerade den Tröt von "Bernet". Der hat seine Biopsie Probe nochmals DNA-Technisch untersuchen lassen. Würde da bei mir einen Sinn ergeben?
Könnte das etwas an der Therapieform ändern?

Auf der anderen Seite bin ich sehr pragmatisch eingestellt (gerade was Krisen angeht) und will das "Thema" für mich auch schnell abarbeiten.
Ich merke schon, wie es mich nervt, dass ich bis zur OP noch bis Okt. warten "muss".  (Die Idee war halt, es in den Herbstferien zu machen, damit meine Familie mich nach HH begleiten kann. )

Laut Arzt werde ich wohl beruflich ca. 6 Wo. ausfallen. Gibt es Erfahrung von Euch.
Ich habe da so meine Befürchtungen, da ich viel im Aussendienst unterwegs bin. Werde ich nach 6 Wo. wieder arbeiten können? Wie siehts aus mit den Toilettenstops? 
Reha kann ich wohl auch von zu Hause aus machen.... Aber ob ich das will? Habt Ihr da Erfahrungswerte zu?

Meinen Arbeitgeber habe ich schon vorbereitet, dass ich im Okt. zwischen 4-6 Wochen ausfallen werde. Über den Grund habe ich aber nichts gesagt. Er fragte nur, ob es "etwas sehr Schlimmes sei", das habe ich aber erstmal verneint....
Weiter habe ich auch schon meine BU informiert, sowie einen Schwerbehindertenausweis beantragt. Bin ich hier zu früh? 
Ich wollte halt soviel wie möglich schon einmal erledigt haben....

So, jetzt habe ich mir erstmal alles vom Leib geschrieben.... Danke fürs Zuhören ;-)

----------


## spertel

Hallo Markus

Hier gibt es auch einen Ordner für "private Nachrichten".

Schau´da mal rein !!

Gruss

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Markus,

bei diesem irritierenden Befund auf Grund des niedrigen PSA-Wertes würde ich zu einer Zweitbefundung des Biopsates raten.

Alles Gute!

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Markus,

in der Tat irritierend! Was war der Grund zu einer Biopsie? Schmerzen? Auffälliger Tastbefund? - Der PSA wäre in deinem Alter eher unauffällig. Für weitere Ratschläge sind mehr Informationen notwendig. 

Warum die Eile zur OP?

Tom

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Markus,
Du hast hier 4 PSA-Wert eingestellt, die aus meiner Sicht nicht eindeutig einen Progress(Entwicklung) zeigen. Insofern würde ich noch eine gewisse Zeit in kürzeren Abständen den PSA messen um zuschauen ob ein Progress sich zeigt. Gleichzeitig würde ich den Vorschlag von Hansjörg aufgreifen. Darüber hinaus würde mich bzgl. anderer Behandlungsmethode z.B.Seeds informieren.

Bei meiner offen RPE haben 4 Wochen gereicht.Ein BUZ-Versicherung oder einen Schwerbehindertenausweise habe ich noch nicht gebraucht. 
Das ganze ist nun ca.10 Jahre her. Ich war 48.

Alles Gute Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Urologe

Sollten Ihre Daten stimmen, würde ich aktuell KEINE OP machen, sondern gezieltes Zuwarten (active surveillance).

Oder, wenn Ihnen die Erkrankung Angst macht, eher zu einer modernen Strahlentherapie raten (CyberKnife oder Brachytherapie).
So haben Sie deutlich weniger Nebenwirkungen zu erwarten - im Zweifel kann aber später immer noch operiert werden.

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Markus,

ja, bist bissi schnell. BUZ kann ich Dir nicht beantworten, weiß Deine Versicherung, ob überhaupt eine BUZ greift und ab wann. Bis jetzt ist ja noch garnichts erfolgt.
SW geht automatisch, ist nicht Dein Part. Du erhälst "nach Aktenlage - bzw. Befund nach OP" automatisch bei R0 50%, bei R1 80%. Für Dich dürfte nur der Steuervorteil bzw. ein dann vorhandener Kündigungsschutz vorteilhaft sein, evtl. dann mehr Urlaub. Sonst fallen mir keine Vorteile ein. Diese 50 / 80% entfallen automatisch nach 5 Jahren, wenn nichts weiter eintritt. Aber auch da wirst Du vor Ablauf gefragt!

Lass es ruhig angehen - Du kannt in diesen Fällen nichts versäumen.

Gruss Arti

----------


## Markus45

Hallo tombir,

mein Urologe meinte "etwas" im Ultraschall gesehen zu haben - es war eine Bauchentscheidung mich zur Biopsie zu schicken.
Aber, so wie ich das von mittlerweile 3 Urologen (meiner, der im Krankenhaus und der der Martiniklinik) verstanden habe, ist in der Biopsie ein positiver Befund gefunden worden. Also Krebs.
Und auf ebenfalls diese Empfehlungen, werde ich (wohl) die OP machen....

Gruß
Markus

----------


## Markus45

> Hallo Markus,
> 
> bei diesem irritierenden Befund auf Grund des niedrigen PSA-Wertes würde ich zu einer Zweitbefundung des Biopsates raten.
> 
> Alles Gute!
> 
> Hansjörg Burger


Folgendes stand im Bericht: (ich zitiere nur die auffällige Stanzung)
"Mikroskopisch zeigen die Schnittpräperate in der Standardfärbung EvG-Färbung sowie in der Alzian/PAS-Färbung fibro muskuläres Stroms der Prostata mit Anschnitten hyperplastischer Drüsen, dazwischen kleiner Herd eines drüsenbildenden Tumors mit deutlichen Nukleonen in den einschichtigen, gering polymorphen Drüsenepithelien.
In den ergänzenden immunhistochemischen Zusatzuntersuchungen zeigt sich eine Negativitöt in den atypischen Drüsenverbänden für den Antikörper gegen p63 und 34-beta-E12 sowie bei kräftiger zytoplasmatischer Anfärbung in den Antikörperreaktionnen für AMACR (Racemase)."

was auch immer das im Einzelnen bedeutet....

Habt Ihr event. eine Empfehlung, wer sich das Material noch anschauen sollte? 

Ach so, ich habe gleich einen Termin beim Hausurologen.... er wollte mir ja noch etwas Alternatives vorschlagen.....

Gruß Markus

----------


## tomblr

Markus,

du solltest tatsächlich eine Zweitbegutachtung der Stanzen vornehmen lassen. Es gibt einige Referenzadressen...

Da alles irgendwie kein Bild ergibt ist jetzt erst mal Zeit gewinnen angesagt. Nichts überstürzen... Ein so kleiner Mircroherd kann niemals im Ultraschall gesichtet werden, der PSA ist im Norm, schwankend ohne eindeutige Tendenz. Ich denke da ist noch einiges an Klärungsbedarf.

Wie fs schon empfahl wäre hier über eine AS Strategie nachzudenken. Ein active surveillance unter kontinuierlicher PSA Kontrolle und späterer Kontrollbiopsien. Seltsam ist auch der Vorschlag einer offenen OP. Gerade Hamburg hat doch auch ein DaVinci mit Referenzen. Sollte es auf eine RPX rauslaufen wärst du doch ein idealer Kandidat...

Fragen über Fragen... 

Ich denke eine OP im Oktober solltest du evtl. noch einmal überdenken... und Nerven bewahren. So wie du das darstellst bist die die berühmte Ausnahme in der Regel... irgendwas passt nicht zusammen.

Nutze auf jedem Fall den Weg der Zweitmeinung....

Tom

PS: Zum Vergleich meine persönliche Einschätzung: Würde man jedem gesunden Mann die Prostata entfernen, könnte man pathologisch wahrscheinlich bei 70% aller Männer so einen Tumor nachweisen...

----------


## Ernst S.

Hallo Markus,

ich wurde vor 2,5 Jahren im Alter von 58 mit ähnlicher Diagnose mittels da-Vinci operiert. Bei mir war auch von 12 Stanzen eine positiv, allerdings hatte ich eine GS von  3 + 4 ( nach OP allerdings 4+3, also etwas schlechter) und eine Klassifikation von pT2c.
Wie du dich auch entscheidest: Alle Nachuntersuchungen sind bis jetzt unauffällig verlaufen. Ich war 4 Tage nach der OP wieder zu Hause, war von Anfang an kontinent und führe wie vor der OP ein gutes Sexualleben  und habe keine wie auch immer gearteten Beeinträchtigungen.
Ich würde mich auch den anderen Foristen anschließen und neben Zweitmeinung und Drittmeinung erst nach Abwägung aller Kriterien zur OP entschließen. Warum man bei dir eine offene OP empfohlen hat, erschließt sich mir nicht. Normalerweise heißt es, dass gerade bis GS 7 die bessere OP mittels da-Vinci ist.

----------


## Markus45

Guten Abend,

ich war heute noch bei meinem (Noch-)Urologen. Er hat mir als weitere Behandlungsalternative "NanoKnife" (IRE) ans Herz gelegt. Er beführwortete auch, dass die Biopsie zusätzlich von einem DNA-Pathologen untersucht wird, um die Agressivität des Tumors zu bestimmen. Ich soll das aber noch mit dem Urologen im Krankenhaus besprechen.

In einem Nebensatz teilte er mir dann noch mit, dass er sich vorrangig auf Präventive Männermedizin konzentriere und ich ja jetzt ein Krebspatient sei.
Auf meine Nachfrage, ob er mich dann nicht weiter betreuen möchte, sagte er mir, dass er sich zwar für meinen Fall interessieren würde, er aber über Therapiemaßnahmen usw. nichts wüsste. Wenn ich noch weitere Unterlagen benötige könnte ich gerne anrufen.....
Was soll ich davon halten????
Nun ja, jetzt brauche ich wohl einen neuen Urologen ;-)
Mal sehen, ob mir der aus dem Krankenhaus weiterhelfen kann. Mit dem  muss ich sowieso die Sache mit der Weiterleitung des Biopsiematerials  besprechen.

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit NanoKnife (IRE)? Ich habe schon einen Treat gefunden, würde mich aber über weitere Erfahrung freuen.
Ist es wirklich eine Alternative zur OP?
Im Moment bin ich ein wenig hin und her gerissen....

Auf der anderen Seite: ich bin Jung und werde eine OP wohl ganz gut verkraften. Im Moment gehe ich regelmäßig Laufen, um fit für die OP zu sein.
Und wenn die Prostata jetzt raus kommt, wird wohl auch nichts mit Metastasen sein (bei den frühen Zeitpunkt). Und ich werde wohl dann für den Rest meines Lebens Ruhe haben. (Sieht meine Frau auch so!). Soweit mein Traum.

Grüße Markus

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Markus,
wie gesagt aus meiner Sicht zeigen die eingestellt Wert keinen Progress und keine Dynamik in sofern würde ich mit meinem (Noch)-Urologen zumindest noch eine paar PSA Messungen in kürzeren Abständen vereinbaren um zusehen ob sich wirklich was entwickelt. 


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Markus,
wenn die von Dir angegebenen Werte stimmen, notfalls dazu eine Zweitmeinung einholen (UKE / Martini Klinik haben mit Prof. Sauter einen hervorragenden Pathologen) dann stehen Dir
active surveillance (aktive Beobachtung)
radikale  Operation
perkutante Strahlentherapie (da ist Nanoknife dabei)
und LDR Brachy Therapie (radioaktive seeds)
als Therapieoptionen mit kurativem Ansatz zur Verfügung
es liegt an Dir Dich zu entscheiden und die dazu notwendigen Informationen abzuwägen, dazu brauchst Du einen qualifizierten Urologen
 oder eine Zweitmeinung eines Tumorboards (kann Dir die Martini Klinik anbieten)
bei den von Dir genannten Werten ist keinerlei Eile geboten um  eine Entscheidung zu treffen ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle tiefergehend informieren
möglicherweise kann Dir auch eine lokale Selbsthilfegruppe des BPS weiterhelfen

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Markus




> In einem Nebensatz teilte er mir dann noch mit, dass er sich vorrangig auf Präventive Männermedizin konzentriere und ich ja jetzt ein Krebspatient sei.
> Auf meine Nachfrage, ob er mich dann nicht weiter betreuen möchte, sagte er mir, dass er sich zwar für meinen Fall interessieren würde, er aber über Therapiemaßnahmen usw. nichts wüsste. Wenn ich noch weitere Unterlagen benötige könnte ich gerne anrufen.....
> Was soll ich davon halten????
> Nun ja, jetzt brauche ich wohl einen neuen Urologen ;-)
> Mal sehen, ob mir der aus dem Krankenhaus weiterhelfen kann. Mit dem muss ich sowieso die Sache mit der Weiterleitung des Biopsiematerials besprechen.





> es liegt an Dir Dich zu entscheiden und die dazu notwendigen Informationen abzuwägen, dazu brauchst Du einen qualifizierten Urologenoder eine Zweitmeinung eines Tumorboards (kann Dir die Martini Klinik anbieten)
> bei den von Dir genannten Werten ist keinerlei Eile geboten um eine Entscheidung zu treffen ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle tiefergehend informieren
> möglicherweise kann Dir auch eine lokale Selbsthilfegruppe des BPS weiterhelfen


Ich würde diesem Urologen keine müde Mark/Euro mehr ins Haus tragen.

Winfried

----------


## rembert

Hallo Markus,
erstmal Chapeau dem Arzt, der bei diesem niedrigen PSA einen Verdacht hatte und dem Arzt der dann noch bei der Biopsie einen Treffer gelandet hat einen Mitgliedsantrag im Schützenverein... ;-)   
Also mich hat es damals mit 43 Jahren erwischt mit im Vergleich zu dir dann wohl etwas schlechteren Werten. 
Die Empfehlung von Silver Dollar mit der Beratung im UKE würde ich voll unterstreichen.
Mach dich in Ruhe schlau, unabhängig davon haben deine Frau und du da schon die richtige Denke.
Gruss 
rembert

----------


## Markus45

Danke für Eure Meinungen.

Eine Zweitmeinung vom Pathologen werde ich jetzt kurzfristig einholen. Ich denke, ich werde das Material dann auch nach HH schicken lassen.
Mittwoch habe ich einen Termin beim Krankenhaus-Urologen, der die Biopsie gemacht hat.

Heute hatte ich ein Telefonat mit dem P-Center in Offenburg. Durch wurde in den letzten 3 Jahren wohl 150 Patienten mit NanoKnife (IRT) behandelt.
Bisher alle ohne Nachwirkungen und Rückfall (Rezidens? - heißt das so?).

Erschreckend sind für mich die Kosten, die da aufgerufen werden, ohne dass es die KK (auch nicht die Private) wohl bezahlen wird.... Wird somit wahrscheinlich keine Option sein.

Würdet Ihr an meiner Stelle noch ein MRT zur Absicherung der Diagnose machen?

Grüße

----------


## RalfDm

> perkutante Strahlentherapie (da ist Nanoknife dabei)


Hallo Günter,

mir scheint, Du verwechselst NanoKnife mit CyberKnife. NanoKnife erinnert mich an die "Elektrische Cancer-Therapie" (ECT) unseligen Angedenkens, und natürlich ist die Heidelberger Klinik für Prostata-Therapie mit im Geschäft.

@Markus: Vergiss die NanoKnife-Geschichte!

Ralf

----------


## michele

Ralf,
@Markus: Vergiss die NanoKnife-Geschichte!

Diese Aussage kann ich nicht wirklich verstehen.
Natürlich sind bislang keine statistischen Erkenntnisse vorhanden, aber diesen neuen Ansatz - übrigens neben HiFu und anderen anscheinend akzeptierten fokalen Therapien - völlig unter den Tisch zu wischen, halte ich für nicht angebracht.

Wenn du meine Geschichte richtig liest, zeigt sich unmittelbar nach der OP: Empfohlene Ektomie gg. IRE im ersten Zwischenergebnis keinerlei Unterschied.
Bei einem init. PSA von nahezu 10.0 und einem nach-OP Absinken auf <1,0 nach einigen Wochen, bei noch vorhandener 'Rest-Prostata' mit entsprechender aktiver Produktion, befinde ich mich in Gesellschaft mit bestens situierten Leidensgenossen, die sich die totale Ektomie antun mussten.

Was den weiteren Verlauf anbelangt mache ich mir keine falschen Vorstellungen. Auch ich werde wohl mit Rezidiv, Metastasen und allen sich daran anschließenden Katastrophen leben müssen. Alle Eingangsvoraussetzungen dafür sind nach der Erst-Diagnose erfüllt.

Trotzdem, meine positive Einstellung ist da momentan noch nicht so leicht auszuhebeln- selbst wenn ich mir in dieser Situation schon meine Gedanken mache.

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Markus


Dein Tumor ist noch sehr klein und die Prostata nur einseitig betroffen.
Das ruft nach einigen Überlegungen, wie es zu diesem Befund kommen 
konnte (wobei ich durchaus auch Spekulationen einfliessen lasse):


Du bist nun 45 Jahre alt, der Tumor kann frühestens nach der Pubertät 
entstanden sein, ist also maximal 30 Jahre gewachsen. Üblicherweise
werden Tumoren radiologisch oder mittels PSA-Früherkennung nach 
etwa 30 Teilungen der Krebszellen entdeckt, wobei jede Teilung eine
Verdoppelung der Zellen bewirkt. Offensichtlich ein exponentielles
Wachstum, das innert dreier Verdoppelungen den Durchmesser des
Tumors verdoppelt, das Volumen verachtfacht.


Nehmen wir mal an, dein 'Tumörchen' sei sehr früh, also bereits nach
27 Verdoppelungszyklen gefunden worden, wäre die Verdoppelungszeit (VZ)
bisher maximal 30 Jahre durch 27 Verdoppelungen gewesen, also
rund 1.1 Jahre. Das wäre schon recht schnell für den wenig aggressiven
Gleason-Score 3+3, der bei jungen Männern wie dir kaum je gefunden
wird, da er üblicherweise noch langsamer wächst.


Für die nächsten gut drei Jahre mag das Entwarnung bedeuten, aber in
weiteren 3.3 Jahren wird der Durchmesser bereits das vierfache, in
6.6 Jahren das achtfache betragen, es wird also ein massiver Tumor
entstanden sein. Aussitzen im Stile von Active Surveillance (AS) wird 
also nichts bringen, wie Du ja selbst schon erkannt hast.
Dazu bist Du zu jung.


Nun zum PSA: 
Der von der ersten zur zweiten Messung gefallene Wert passt nicht zu
Krebs, denn wie der Tumor exponentiell wächst, tut das auch der von
ihm sezernierte PSA. Es lag wohl eine Entzündung vor, die zurückging.
Besser passt der Anstieg von der zweiten (1.1) zur dritten Messung (1.37):
Ein grosser Teil dieser Messungen, z.B. 0.9 ng/ml, geht auf die gesunde Prostata 
zurück, nur ein kleiner auf den noch kleinen Tumor. Immerhin deckt sich der 
Anstieg dieses Teils von 0.2 auf 0.47 mit obiger Abschätzung der VZ von
1.1 Jahren (zum Hintergrund dieser Überlegung siehe Link unten zu 'PSA-Alert').

So, und nun zur Konsequenz:
Wir haben gesehen, dass dein Tumor in den kommenden drei Jahren nicht 
gefährlich wird. Also kann man statt der angedachten Radikal-Op (RPE) 
eine fokale Therapie ins Auge fassen, bei der nur die befallene Seite der 
Prostata behandelt wird, die andere unberührt bleibt, was offensichtlich 
Vorteile bringt hinsichtlich der Funktion des Organs.

Eine solche fokale Therapie bietet z.B. HIFU, also die gezielte Überhitzung
und dadurch Zerstörung des Tumorgewebes durch fokussierten Ultraschall.
guck:
http://www.usz.ch/UeberUns/Medien/Me...08_MMHifu.aspx
oder hier im Forum Prof. Schostak:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...=Schostak+hifu

Wie oben gezeigt, hast Du viel Zeit, sodass dir auch viel Nachbeobachtungszeit bleibt. 
Sollte der PSA nach der HIFU wider Erwarten doch wieder steigen, stünden dir
sämtliche Optionen von der Wiederholung über RPE bis zu den verschiedenen 
Strahlentherapien offen.

Informiere Dich über HIFU, denn Du bist zu jung, deine Chancen auf Heilung zu gut,
als dass Du die Risiken einer RPE in Kauf nehmen solltest, ohne diese schonende 
Alternative geprüft zu haben.


Carpe diem! 
  Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## michele

Konrad !

mich haut's jedesmal vom Sockel, wenn ich deine unglaublich fundierten Beiträge lese. Du und ähnlich ergiebige Schreiber sind essenziell für mich, der wirklich nicht klar kommt.
Im Wissen um deine nicht wirklich überragende Gesundheit hoffe ich trotzdem, dass es dir auf lange Sicht wieder besser geht.

Michel

----------


## Wolfjanz

Ja, Michel, in der Tat: dieser Konrad [Hvielemi] ist eine der tragenden Säulen des Forums!
Meine Hochachtung!!

Gruss,
WJ
@Konrad: Bei meinem letzten Spaziergang auf der Maulbeerinsel (am Neckarstrand zwischen MA und HD) hat sich wieder mal ein Graureiher sehen lassen, welch ein OMEN :Blinzeln: ))
Alles Gute, Hvielemi!!!

----------


## Hvielemi

Na, na, Michele und Wolfjanz, nun übertreibt mal nicht! Beim Nachlesen ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich den letzten PSA-Wert in Markus' Profil übersehen hab, weil der nicht in der Verlaufsliste steht: 1.25 ng/ml. Somit spielt sich das Ganze wohl in noch tieferen PSA-Gefilden ab, als angenommen, also vollkommen überdeckt vom PSA der gesunden Prostata und entzündlichem Geschehen, das wohl für das Auf und Ab verantwortlich ist. Die Wachstumsüberlegungen sind davon aber nicht betroffen. Wie auch immer und welche Therapie (bis hin zu AS) gewählt wird:Eile ist da nicht geboten, zumal gut differenzierte Tumoren nicht zur Metastasierung neigen. Carpe diem!   Hvielemi / Konrad.          'tschuldigung, Zeilenschaltung und Absätze funktionieren heute nicht ...

----------


## LudwigS

> Hier mal meine Werte:
> PSA 1,24 (30.5.14)
> PSA Quotient 0,25
> Prostata-Volumen 17cm3


25% freies PSA deutet ja auch mehr in Richtung "kein Krebs", deshalb sauber abklären, ob es sich nicht um eine "falsch positive" Diagnose handelt.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Hvielemi

Bei sehr kleinem Tumor ist der Anteil des vom Tumor sezernierten PSA gering (siehe [3], ganz links in der Grafik) und somit auch der Einfluss auf den f/gPSA-Quotienten. Fast kein Tumor ist eben grundsätzlich was anderes als gar kein Tumor. Ersterer wächst, letzterer ist inexistent, aber in beiden Zuständen gibt es in etwa dasselbe PSA-Signal. Richtig ist selbstverständlich, dass vor jeder Therapie die Diagnose abgesichert werden muss. Carpe diem!   Hvielemi / Konrad Sorry, auch nach einigen Stunden Gartenarbeit immer noch keine Zeilen- und Absatzschaltung ...

----------


## RalfDm

> @Markus: Vergiss die NanoKnife-Geschichte!
> 
> Diese Aussage kann ich nicht wirklich verstehen.
> Natürlich sind bislang keine statistischen Erkenntnisse vorhanden, aber diesen neuen Ansatz - übrigens neben HiFu und anderen anscheinend akzeptierten fokalen Therapien - völlig unter den Tisch zu wischen, halte ich für nicht angebracht.


michele,

ich gehe davon aus, dass Markus bestmöglich behandelt werden und nicht als Versuchskaninchen für einen "neuen Ansatz" herhalten möchte.

Ralf

----------


## uwes2403

> Hvielemi / Konrad Sorry, auch nach einigen Stunden Gartenarbeit immer noch keine Zeilen- und Absatzschaltung ...


Schreibst Du am Laptop ? Dann hast du vielleicht Krümel unter der Enter Taste :-)
Ansonsten mal eine andere Tastatur an den PC anschliessen.....

Schönen Sonntag

Uwe

----------


## tomblr

> deshalb sauber abklären, ob es sich nicht um eine "falsch positive" Diagnose handelt.



Das gleiche denke ich auch. Es sind zuviele Fragen offen die einer vorheriger Abklärung bedürfen.

In diesem Fall würde ich tatsächlich die Diagnose des Labors anzweifeln. Bezogen auf Labore kann ich auch Dinge (vertauschte Proben, Namensverwechslungen, abgefallene Aufkleber usw.) erzählen die einfach vorkommen. 

Ich denke Markus wäre gut beraten eine engmaschige Kontrolle im Sinne von AS zu betreiben, d.h. alle 3 Monate PSA Kontrolle und nach einem Jahr eine Referenzbiopsie, am Besten nach einem multiparametrischen MRT, machen zu lassen. Selbst wenn ein Karzinom vorliegt, wird es wohl kaum innerhalb des Jahres dermaßen entarten um dann ein Hochrisiko darzustellen.

Nach der wirklich dünnen Datenlage, kann man befürchten, dass hier evtl. ein gesunder Mann seiner Prostata beraubt wird.

Tom

PS: Vielleicht bringt ja schon ein Referenzpathologe mit einer Zweitbegutachtung der Stanzen ewtas mehr Licht ins Dunkle!

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

ich würde mich dem Vorschlag der engmaschigen Kontrolle ebenfalls anschliessen. Du verlierst nichts, wenn Du alle 3 Monate misst und siehst, wohin die Reise geht, dann ist immer noch Zeit "einschneidende" Maßnahmen zu ergreifen....

Allerdings geht dieses Abwarten sicher etwas mehr an's Nervenkostüm, als die Entscheidung zur OP und die Hoffnung, dass es dann erledigt sei.

Stünde ich mit meinem heutigen "Wissen" und Deiner Ausgangslage vor der Entscheidung, ich würde mich noch nicht auf den Tisch legen.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

ich melde mich mal wieder zu Wort.

Ersteinmal Dank an Konrad für die detailierte Beschreibung!

Jetzt ein paar Gedanken von mir:
Am Wochenende habe ich es geschafft, mal abzuchalten und nicht an den PK zu denken. Dafür heute um so mehr!
Ich belaste nicht nur mich damit, sonder auch meine Familie.

Letzten Freitag hatte ich einen Termin zur Vorbesprechung IRT in Offenbach vereinbart. Diesen habe ich aber heute Morgen wieder abgesgt da:
a) ich mir das nicht leisten kann
b) ich noch nicht wirklich an dieses Therapie glaube.... (150 Patienten in 3 Jahren.....)
c) und ich mich zu Jung fühle, event. noch länger mit Krebs herum zu laufen.

Aktuell ist es so:
Es wurde Krebs festgestellt!
Und den will ich loswerden!

Mittwoch gehe ich nochmal zum Urologen, der die Biopsie durch geführt hat und bespreche mit ihm die Bedenken des pathologischen Befundes.
Desweiteren habe ich nochmals mit der Martini-Klinik telefoniert. Die würden das Material auch nochmals gegenprüfen.
Auf der anderen Seite steht zur Zeit klar fest: Ich habe ein PK!

Ich sehe persönlich für mich das Problem, kann ich wirklich 100% geheilt werden? Wie plane ich meine Zukunft.
Kinderkriegen muss ich nicht mehr... aber ich will mein Kind aufwachsen sehen!
Und ich habe noch einiges "vor".
Und da liegt der Hund begraben: Zu dem jetzigen Zeitpunkt wird es voraussichtlich noch alles in der Prostata sein. Somit ist die Heilungschance zu einem so frühen Zeitpunkt nahe 100%. In der Regel fällt der Krebs erst (wie es Konrad ja auch vorrechnet) in 3-5 Jahren auf. Und wie hat er sich zu diesem Zeitpukt schon ausgedehnt?

PK wächst, so wie ich das verstanden habe, in der Regel eher außen. D. H. ab einer bestimmten Größe ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit große, dass dieser bereits über die Kapsel ausgetreten ist (vielleicht nicht nachweisbar, aber wie man bei einigen sieht, kommt der ja nach 5-8 Jahren zurück.)

Daher auch meine Überlegung: jetzt (so früh wir irgendmöglich) raus damit. Um die größmögliche Chance auf eine langfristige Heilung zu wahren.

Grüße
Markus

----------


## tomblr

Hi Markus,

auch wenn ich deine Panik verstehen kann, den hektischen Aktionismus allerdings nicht.

Lasse wenigstens die Stanzen noch einmal begutachten. Bei der dünnen Datenlage würde ich mich nicht auf die Erstdiagnose verlassen.

So wie es aussieht bist du dir der Konsequenzen bewusst, hast deine Entscheidung getroffen. Hierzu alles Gute und viel Glück!

Tom

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt nochmal den kompletten Befund des Patholgen in mein Profil eingtippt.
Mittwoch bespreche ich die Planung einer 2. Begutachtung mit einem Urologen.

Grüße
Markus

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Markus

Der Pathologiebericht sieht umfassend aus, interessant ist aber nur die Stanze 8.
Eine Zweitbegutachtung kannst Du machen lassen, das bringt dir Sicherheit in
die Entscheidungsgrundlagen.

Du hast, wie ich weiter oben dargelegt hatte, jahelang Zeit, dich zu entscheiden
für die eine oder andere Therapie.
Du kannst den Fall auch dem Tumorboard einer Uniklinik vorlegen, an dem
Professoren und Fachärtzte verschiedener Disziplinen aus ihren jeweiligen
Blickrichtungen erwägen, was zu tun sei.

Denk beim Entscheid bitte nicht nur an den Krebs, sondern auch an die
Risiken und Nebenwirkungen jeder Therapie. Die musst Du, falls sie
eintreten, rund 40 Jahre mit dir rumschleppen.

Wie leider immer in diesem Krebsgeschäft, wird dir niemand eine Garantie
ausstellen, dass eine Therapie den Krebs wirklich vollkommen wegschafft,
auch wenn das in deinem Fall hochwahrscheinlich erscheint. Deswegen ist
auch die Salvage-Möglichkeit oder Wiederholung einer Therapie zu beachten.

Hast Du schon Kontakt aufgenommen zu Prof. Schostak betr. HIFU?
Auch in Magdeburg gibt es ein Tumorboard. Da wüsste man auch diese
Therapie richtig einzuordnen.

Carpe diem!*
Hvielemi / Konrad


*Weil hier die Zeit und das Schicksal eine wichtige Rolle spielt, - nicht nur der Krebs
spielt mit - stell ich wieder mal Horazens "Ode an Leukonoe" ein:

_Tu ne quaesieris (scire nefas) quem mihi, quem tibi
finem di dederint, Leuconoe, nec Babylonios
temptaris numeros. Ut melius quicquid erit pati!
Seu pluris hiemes seu tribuit Iuppiter ultimam,
quae nunc oppositis debilitat pumicibus mare
Tyrrhenum, sapias, vina liques et spatio brevi
spem longam reseces. Dum loquimur, fugerit invida
aetas: carpe diem, quam minimum credula postero._

Frage nicht (denn eine Antwort ist unmöglich), welches Ende die Götter mir, welches sie dir,
Leukonoe, zugedacht haben, und versuche dich nicht an babylonischen Berechnungen!
Wie viel besser ist es doch, was immer kommen wird, zu ertragen!
Ganz gleich, ob Jupiter dir noch weitere Winter zugeteilt hat oder ob dieser jetzt,
der gerade das Tyrrhenische Meer an widrige Klippen branden lässt, dein letzter ist,
sei nicht dumm, filtere den Wein und verzichte auf jede weiter reichende Hoffnung!
Noch während wir hier reden, ist uns bereits die missgünstige Zeit entflohen:
*Nimm den Tag*, und vertraue möglichst wenig auf den folgenden!

----------


## lumberjack

> ...
> 
> Meinen Arbeitgeber habe ich schon vorbereitet, dass ich im Okt. zwischen 4-6 Wochen ausfallen werde. Über den Grund habe ich aber nichts gesagt. Er fragte nur, ob es "etwas sehr Schlimmes sei", das habe ich aber erstmal verneint....
> Weiter habe ich auch schon meine BU informiert, sowie einen Schwerbehindertenausweis beantragt. Bin ich hier zu früh? 
> Ich wollte halt soviel wie möglich schon einmal erledigt haben....



Hallo Markus,

du hast ja schon viele hilfreiche Hinweise erhalten, insbesondere die Einschätzung von Konrad/Hvielemi halte ich für richtig und wichtig.

Von mir nur folgender Rat: überlege dir gut *wann* und _wen_ du über deine Krankheit in Kenntnis setzt. Es könnten dir unter Umständen erhebliche Nachteile entstehen, wenn deine Informationen missverstanden werden.


Jack

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

nach vielen Gesprächen mit der Familie und mit meinem neuen Urologen (der auch die Nachsorge machen wird), habe ich mich zur offenen OP entschieden.
Ich will jetzt einfach den Krebs loswerden und nicht ständig mit dem Gedanken, dass da was ist, herum laufen.

Ich habe mich damit abgefunden und werde mich jetzt daran machen. Desweiteren ist meine Prognose was Folgeerscheinungen und Nebenwirkungen optimal.

Ich habe eine Job, der mir die "jetzige Auszeit" jetzt"verzeihen" wird. Ich bin mit meiner Familienplanung durch. Meine Familie steht hinter mir! Der Operateur sowie mein Urologe sind davon überzeugt, dass ich auf dauer keine Nebenwirkungen haben werde und das die Heilungschancen besser nicht sein können.
Und wie gesagt. Ich will den Krebs jetzt los werden.

Danke nochmals für Eure guten Ratschläge und Informationen, die mir bei der endgültigen Entscheidung sehr geholfen haben.

Viele Grüße 

Markus

----------


## tomblr

Hi Markus,

aus menschlicher Sicht kann ich deine Entscheidung nachvollziehen, aus der Betrachtung medizinischen Fakten hätte ich persönlich anders gehandelt.

Zur AHB, nutze die Möglichkeiten die dir im gesetzlichen Rahmen gegeben werden. Du kannst bei einer AHB nicht verlieren, eher gewinnen. Sinn einer AHB ist auch sich mit der Erkrankung zu identifizieren und zurecht zu finden. Dies geht am besten fern ab von jedem Alltag, also  eher stationär.

Alles Gute, viel Glück für die OP und der folgenden Zeit!

Tom

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

mal wieder ein Update von mir.
Ich habe mich kurzfristig nochmal entschlossen, zu prüfen, ob eine HIFU ebenfalls eine Behandlungsalternative bei mir sein kann. Hierfür werde ich jetzt kurzfristig zu einem (mp)MRT gehen um zu sehen, wie denn mein PK wirklich aussieht...
Das Ergebnis werde ich dann nochmals mit einem Spezialisten besprechen.

Irgendwie bekomme ich doch langsam bammel vor der bevorstehenden OP. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mich das so belastet...

Grüße
Markus

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Markus,

prima, nach der ersten Panik kommen jetzt doch so langsam wieder klare Gedanken.

Das Vorhaben dein vermutliches Karzinom noch einmal bestätigen und einschätzen zu lassen kann man nur begrüßen. Es ist auch gut über Behandlungsoptionen nachzudenken, da heute außer der radikalen Vorgehensweise auch noch mehr Optionen zur Verfügung stehen. Gerade die fokale Therapie mittels HiFu scheint bei Low-Risk Tumoren ein sehr vielversprechender Ansatz zu werden, da das Organ an sich erhalten bleibt und damit die Nebenwirkungen sich reduzieren können.

Wenn die Ergebnisse des multiparametrischen MRT vorliegen bleibt dann immer noch genügend Zeit über die beste Behandlungsstrategie nachzudenken. Wie bereits erwähnt laufen hierzu derzeit Studien, u.a. in Magdeburg. Hier lohnt es sich allemal über dieses Forum zu Prof. Martin Schostak Kontakt aufzunehmen.




> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mich das so belastet...


Du bist aber auf dem richtigen Weg! Nicht den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken und den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes zu gehen sondern sich konstruktiv mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen und mit kühlem Kopf zu entscheiden ist angesagt!

Du schaffst das schon!

Tom

----------


## Markus45

Tom,

ich bin gerade mit Magdeburg in Kontakt. Ich habe dort mit dem Oberarzt telefoniert. Daher auch nochmals das (mp)MRT. Ich werde das Morgen hier in meiner Stadt machen und dann nach Magdeburg schicken. Dann kann das nächste Woche mit dem Strahlenspezialisten und den anderen Fachärzten besprochen werden, ob es Sinn macht, HIFU als weitere Alternative weiter zu verfolgen.

Ich hatte das gerade schon woanders geschrieben. Mein alturologe (der andere ist leider nicht zu bekommen und ich brauche eine Überweisung) hält nichts davon. Er meint, die werden mir die Prostata nur zusamenschmelzen und dann wird die OP hinterher um so schwieriger, da nciht mehr zu erkennen ist, was Prostata war und was Nerven sind... 
Auch dass es durch eine Uni-Klinik Studie läuft, konnte ihn nicht überzeugen. Er meint auch, dass in meinem MRT Bild sowieso nicht zu sehen sein wird, da der Tumor zu klein ist.... Außerdem würde die Biopsie vom 1. Juli das Ergebnis verfälschen...
Er würde jetzt einfach erstmal abwarten und in einem Jahr ne neue Stanzbiopsie machen....
Aber mich erstmal verrückt machen und mir ne OP empfehlen. Ich glaube langsam, das die Ihre Einschätzung nach Tagesform abgeben...

Grüße
Markus

----------


## tomblr

Markus,

das Problem ist, Patienten wie du machen Arbeit. Es ist einfacher für den Arzt auf altbewährtes zurück zu greifen als zu versuchen, im Sinne des Patienten, Alternativen zu forcieren. Hinzu kommt noch, der zum Teil alte Wissensstand und der fehlende Fort- und Weiterbildungswille. 

Daher ist es wichtig, sein Schicksal selbst in die Hand zu nehmen und sich zu informieren. Nur informierte Patienten sind auch mündige Patienten und lassen sich nicht bevormunden. Die Zeiten haben sich halt gewaltig geändert!

Tom

PS: Ein Arzt-/Patientenverhältnis ist eine besondere Beziehung. Im günstigsten Fall ist es ein Miteinander auf vertauensvoller Basis unter der Berücksichtigung des Patientenwillen.

Ich lese das jetzt erst richtig: 


> Er würde jetzt einfach erstmal abwarten und in einem Jahr ne neue Stanzbiopsie machen....
> Aber mich erstmal verrückt machen und mir ne OP empfehlen.


 Warum zumTeufel hat er das nicht gleich empfohlen? Da muss ja ne gehörige Protion Unsicherheit dahinter stecken!

----------


## Markus45

So, ich war heute mal bei einer mpMRT Untersuchung. Die Bilder habe ich auch gleich mitbekommen.
Schade, dass ich kein Experte bin und somit nicht wirklich etwas erkenne. Laut des durchführenden Arztes ist da wohl nur eine kleine Stelle suspekt. Wird wohl der durch die Biopsie gefundene PK sein. Ansonsten sieht alles auf dem ersten Blick ganz "normal" aus.
Bin mal gespannt, wie das Ergebnis auf dem schriftlichen Befund lautet (wenn ich den dann kriegen werde).

Weiss jemand, wie Aussagekräftig so ein mpMRT ist? Mein (alt)Urologe meinte nur, da könne man eh nicht drauf erkennen. Wäre nur rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Ich möchte den mal erleben, wenn bei dem PK festgestellt wird....

Grüße Markus

----------


## tomblr

Hi Markus,

mit einem 3-Tesla Gerät sollte die MRT sehr zuverlässig sein. Wenn die Bilder jetzt in Magdeburg sind werden diese sicher bestens damit was anfangen können. 

Dein Urologe muss wohl schon sehr lange im Geschäft sein? Wenn diese Äußerungen so von einem "Facharzt" stammen wäre der persönlich mein Ex-Urologe!

Tom

----------


## Markus45

Hallo Tom,

er ist auch schon mein Ex Urologe. Nur muss ich erstmal einen Neuen haben. Und da ich noch eine Überweisung brauchte, musste ich halt wieder hin...
Am Montagabend werde ich mit dem Doc aus MD telefonieren und er wird mir dann seine Einschätzung geben. Dann schlafe ich noch eine Nacht darüber und dann werde ich wohl endgültig entscheiden wie ich meine Herbstferien verbringe... ob RPX oder Alternative...

Grüße Markus

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

eben hat mich noch der Radiologe vom mpMRT angerufen. Er hat nochmals nach meinen Daten gefragt.
Er konnte auch nur den einen kleinen Bereich ausfindig machen, den wohl die Biopsie gefunden hat. Mehr suspekte Bereiche hat er nicht finden können.
Somit scheint es sich wirklich nur um einen kleinen Tumor zu handeln. 
Laut seiner Aussage ist der auch nicht direkt an der Kapsel, somit seiner Ansicht nach zur Zeit nicht sehr kritisch. Er würde das aber gerne nochmals mit einem Urologen besprechen. 
Ich sagte ihm, dass dafür wohl mein (EX-)Urologe nicht geeignet wäre. Darauf hin hat er mir einen Professor von der Uni Düsseldorf vorgeschlagen, der wohl auch schon länger mit ihm zusammenarbeitet.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich erstmal Glücklich, dass es bei mir echt ganz gut aussieht.

Der Radiologe hat auch vorgeschlagen, dass man event. nochmals eine MRT unerstützte Biopsie machen könnte, um genau den auffälligen Bereich zu prüfen. Dann könnte man nochmals den GS bestimmen. Event. könnte man dann auch erstmal die AS als erste Maßnahme durchführen...
Das sollte aber in Abstimmung mit dem Urologen geschehen.


Ich werde jetzt erstmal darüber schlafen und dann sehen wir Morgen weiter...

Gute Nacht und viele Grüße
Markus

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo Markus,

das es bei dir ganz gut aussieht, war auch die Einschätzung dieses Forums. Du hast viel Zeit und musst nichts überstürtzen.




> Der Radiologe hat auch vorgeschlagen, dass man event. nochmals eine MRT unerstützte Biopsie machen könnte, um genau den auffälligen Bereich zu prüfen. Dann könnte man nochmals den GS bestimmen. Event. könnte man dann auch erstmal die AS als erste Maßnahme durchführen...
> Das sollte aber in Abstimmung mit dem Urologen geschehen.


Allerdings würde ich den vom Radiologen vorgeschlagenen Weg gehen und dem auffälligen Bereich weitere Gewebeproben entnehmen.

Alles Gute

Jack

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

seit Gestern Nachmittag habe ich auch den Brief des Radiologen erhalten.
1 Region hat ein PI-RADS: von 4 (auffälliger Befund), bei zwei weiteren Regionen PI-RADS 3 (nicht eindeutiger Befund).
So lese ich das auf jeden Fall.

Mal sehen, was der Urologe sagen wird.

Grüße
Markus

PS: ich glaube fast, ich werde die OP erstmal verschieben....

Danke an Euch, die mir diese Lösungsmöglichkeit aufgezeigt haben....

----------


## Hvielemi

> PS: ich glaube fast, ich werde die OP erstmal verschieben....
> 
> Danke an Euch, die mir diese Lösungsmöglichkeit aufgezeigt haben....


Denk dran: Eine Zweitmeinung ist bei Abweichen vom ärztlichen Rat
sehr hilfreich. Uwnd da Du ja sowieso einen neuen Urologen suchst...
Wichtig ist, dass Du erkannt hast, dass in diesem
PCa-Business fast immer mehrere Vorgehensweisen gegeben sind.
Welche Du schliesslich wählst, verantwortest Du als mündiger 
Patient schlussendlich selbst.

 Carpe diem! 
  Hvielemi /Konrad

----------


## Markus45

Hallo Konrad,

das Problem liegt meiner Meinung nach darin, den "richtigen" Urologen zu finden....
Als ich mit dem Radiologen gesprochen habe, konnte er mir nur den Prof. aus der Uni-Klinik empfehlen, da dieser halt Erfahrung mit der Diagnostik mittels mpMRT hat. D. H. aber wiederum, da wäre ich wieder bei einem Spezialisten, der auf sein Gebiet spezialisiert ist.
Und wenn ich wieder "draußen" einen suche, der war dann wieder das letzte mal vor 10 Jahren bei einer Weiterbildung und hat von neuen Verfahren noch nichts gehört. Welche ein Dilemma.
Wo soll man da eine "neutrale" Meinung her bekommen. Mein (Ex-)Urologe kannte Anfangs ja auch nur die RPX, dann hat er zufällig etwas vom Nano-Knife gehört. Da hätte wohl einer in Essen ein Gerät gekauft. Den sollte ich doch mal anrufen. Vielleicht wäre es ja doch ne Alternative....

Nun Ja. Mal sehen, was die in Magdeburg Morgen sagen werden. Aber da geht es eigentlich auch eher um HiFu oder nicht...

Grüße Markus

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mal sehen, was die in Magdeburg Morgen sagen werden. 
> Aber da geht es eigentlich auch eher um HiFu oder nicht...


Aber Markus,
die Uni Magdeburg ist nicht irgendeine Privatklinik, 
die eine neue HIFU-Maschine innert zweier Jahre
amortisieren muss. Dort ist know-how in sämtlichen
Sparten der Prostatakrebs-Therapie vorhanden.

Du wirst morgen also die gewünschte "neutrale"
Meinung bekommen, setze ich mal voraus.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Markus45

Hallo Konrad,,

Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber ich halte und erwarte wirklich eine neutrale Aussage aus Magdeburg. Den traue ich mittlerweile mehr, als meinen Ex-Urologen.
Das Telefonat, welches ich mit den dortigen Oberarzt hatte, war sehr gut und er versicherte mir, mich behandlungsneutral zu beraten. Im Sinne des Patienten.

Ich glaube langsam, ich habe mich von meinem Ex-Urologen einlullen lassen und ich hätte früher aktiv meine Angelegenheit in die Hand nehmen sollen.

Gerade habe ich mir nochmals meine Treat durchgelesen.... Ich glaube, ich war Anfangs wirklich blind und wollte nur den PK so schnell wie möglich los werden.
Mittlerweile fühle ich mich immer entspannter.. Und damit hat das Forum hier sehr viel zu tun.
Danke dafür!!!!

Viele Grüße 
Markus

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Markus,
es ist ja überhaupt noch nicht zu spät zu dieser Kehrtwende im Gegensatz zu den ersten Empfindungen. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich damals ziemlich erschrocken über den Aktionismus welche Du am Anfang entwickelt hast. Wollte aber selbst nicht dazu etwas schreiben und das haben ja dann auch andere erfahrene Forumsschreiber getan.
Meine eigenen Erfahrungen beziehen sich ja nur auf die Brachy-seeds Therapie welche ich vor knapp 12 Jahren, nachträglich gesehen mit grossem Erfolg durchgeführt habe. War damals aber schon 71 Jahre alt und das wollte ich nicht mit Deiner Situation vergleichen.
Was ich immer wieder hier erlebe und auch bei Dir der Fall war sind diese schnellen Entscheidungen zu Therapie`n welche unterer Umständen zu Schäden zu führen die irreparabel sind und eventuell garnicht notwendig gewesen wären.
Langer Rede-kurzer Sinn, sich unbedingt Zeit nehmen, Informationen sammeln und die Sache selbst in die Hand nehmen. Eile ist nicht geboten und einige Wochen recherchieren und zu überlegen
sind allemal besser als unüberlegte Schnellschüsse.
Ich wünsch Dir jedenfalls das Beste und auch ein wenig Glück kann auch nicht schaden, Gruß Carlos

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt mit dem Arzt in Magdeburg telefoniert. Nach  seiner Einschätzung habe ich noch sehr viel Zeit, bis ich wirklich  aktiv werden muss.
D. H. für mich: Ich werde den RPX Termin erst einmal absagen.
Sein  Vorschlag: AS. Z. B. alle 3 Monate PSA Kontrolle und 1 mal jährl.  Biopsie. Die Biopsie event. mit einer zuvor gemachten mpMRT basiert  durchführen.
Es könnte event. sinnvoll sein Ende des Jahres nochmals  eine Re-Biopsie auf Grundlage der jetzt vorliegenden mpMRT Ergebnisse zu  machen um nochmals den GS im "auffälligen" Bereich zu bestimmen.
Wichtig: kontinuierlich den Zustand des PKs kontrollieren und nicht schleifen lassen, dann kann frühzeitig reagiert werden.

Eine  Hifu macht zur Zeit keinen Sinn, da das PK bei mir noch nicht so stark  ausgeprägt ist, sodass man es nicht wirklich richtig "greifen" und  behandeln kann.

Das war mal so mit meinen Worten wiedergegeben.

Ich  bin jetzt auf jeden Fall froh! Und Euch für die vielen Hinweise und  Einschätzungen sehr dankbar!!!! Denn nur so konnte ich für mich eine  Entscheidung finden, die mir sowohl eine gewisse Sicherheit gibt, wie  mich auch vor einer Übertherapie (vorerst) abgehalten hat.

Übrigens  war ich heute spontan nochmals zum PSA Test. Ergebnis: PSA 1,82 ;  Quotient 0,19 - laut Ex-Urologe nicht bedenklich, da immer noch eine  Entzündung von der letzten Biopsie in der Prostata sein könnte....
(Ich  spreche hier immer noch vom Ex-Urologen, da ich noch keinen neuen habe,  aber ja noch hier und da eine Überweisung, einen Test usw. brauche....  Und zum Spezialisten kann ich ja erst, wenn es dann soweit ist....)

Ich werde es beobachten ;-)

Grüße Markus

PS: ich hoffe, dass meine Geschichte auch anderen weiterhelfen wird...

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Markus,

Glückwunsch zu deinem Umdenken. Mit der Active Surveillance Strategie bist du jetzt wirklich gut beraten. Das Microkarzinom beobachten und bei Bedarf reagieren wird dir auf jedem Fall eine gute Lebensqualität, hoffentlich sehr lange, erhalten.

Damit bist du jetzt auch ein Vorzeigepatient in diesem Forum, der sich nicht hat Irre machen lassen und blindlings in eine radikale Prostataektomie gerannt ist.

Ich hoffe du kannt jetzt mit deinen Erfahrungen auch anderen Patienten Mut machen, mal Schritte zu unternehmen die jenseits des Main Stream liegen und Blicke über den Tellerrand erfordern.

Jetzt genieße aber erst einmal wieder das Leben in vollen Zügen.

 - *Gib jedem Tag die Chance, der schönste deines Lebens zu werden* - (Mark Twain)

In diesem Sinne grüßt aus der Pfalz

Tom

----------


## Markus45

Guten Tag,

statt zur OP zu gehen, habe ich die letzte Woche für einen tollen Wohnmobil-Urlaub genutzt ;-)

Wie geht es jetzt weiter:
Als erstes muss ich mich mal nach einem Urologen umsehen, der meine Active Surveillance Strategie mit geht UND auch weiss, wo die Grenzen liegen.
Ich überlege noch, ob ich direkt an den Uni-Professor gehe oder irgendwo eine Praxis suche.
Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mich mal intensivst nach einen Urologen umschauen muss....

Wie macht ihr das? Geht ihr zum normalen Urologen oder eben zum Spezialisten? 

Mein Plan ist es, zum Jahresende den nächsten PSA Test zu machen und dann event. nochmals eine auf MRT Daten gestützte Biopsie zu machen.
Und natürlich meine Daten in myprostate.eu einzutragen. Ich will ja auch andere unterstützen...

Grüße
Markus

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Wie macht ihr das? Geht ihr zum normalen Urologen oder eben zum Spezialisten?


Hallo Markus,

ich messe alle 6 Monate das PSA, und begebe im 1 mal im Jahr in das DKFZ-Heidelberg, Urologie Prof. Hohenfellner, incl. mpMRT.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## vestus

Hallo Markus,

die AS ist bei Dir ist meiner Meinung der richtige Weg.  Auch ich stand im lezten Jahr vor der Entscheidung OP ja oder nein.  Mein Kopf hat völlig verrückt gespielt. Zudem raten viele Ärzte zur OP.  Dieses Forum hier hat mir sehr bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen. Mein  Urologe und mein Hausarzt haben auch zur OP geraten, aber ich habe mich,  nach dem ich mir eine zweite Meinung in der Martini-Klinik in Hamburg  geben lassen habe, für die AS entschieden. Ich denke auch heute noch, es war die richtige Entscheidung.

Ehrlich  gesagt ist es bei mir etwas Blöd gelaufen. Bei einer  Kontrolluntersuchung hatte ich einen PSA von 3,4. Der Hausarzt war der  Meinung, dass ich das beim Urlogen abschecken lassen sollte. Dieser hat  nochmals den Wert bestimmen lassen und er war immer noch 3,4. Der Arzt  meinte, eine Biopsie würde Klarheit bringen. Was ich damals noch nicht  wusste, Fahrradfahren und Sex verfälscht das PSA-Ergebnis. Das hat mir  kein Arzt vor der Blutabnahme gesagt. Ich fahre viel Fahrrad, jeden Tag  zur Arbeit!  So bin ich auch mit dem Fahrrad immer zum Arzt gefahren.  Wenn der Arzt mich darauf hingewiesen hätte und wir noch 1-2 Messung  zusätzlich gemacht hätten, denke ich, das dass Ergebnis besser gewesen  wäre und es gar nicht zur Biopsie gekommen wäre. So wurde die Biopsie gemacht und als ich die Diagnose bekommen  habe, war das schon ein Schock. Ich habe mich seit dem natürlich mehr  mit dem Thema beschäftigt und bin u.a. auch auf dieses Forum gestoßen.  Alles weitere kannst du in meinen Tread "PK und jetzt?" nachlesen. Jetzt bin ich  schlauer und fahre 3-4 Tage vor der Blutabnahme kein Fahrad und habe  auch keinen Sex. Uns siehe da, seit dem sind meine Werte immer im  normalen Bereich, sogar unter 3. Erst waren Sie noch über 3, das lag  aber an einer Entzündung, die ich durch die Biopsie bekommen habe.

Jetzt  ist alles im grünen Bereich. Ich bin alle 3 Monate zu meinen Urologen  gegangen.  Blutabnahme, Urinprobe, Ultraschall und TU, das ganze  Programm.
Da meine Werte immer OK waren, habe ich jetzt mit einem Arzt vereinbart, dass wir alle 6 Monate den AS-Check machen.
In der AS sollte laut Richtlinien auch alle 2 Jahre eine weitere Biopsie gemacht werden, aber diese werde ich nur machen lassen, wenn die Werte sich verschlechtern.

Also  Markus, gehe einfach regelmäßig zu einem "normalen" Urologen, einen  Spezialisten brauchst du nicht aufsuchen, und lasse die  Kontrolluntersuchungen machen.

Wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Glück.

Gruß
Vestus

----------


## Markus45

Vestus, Helmut,

danke für Eure Infos. Ich bin halt noch "neu" hier und auch noch "neu" bei den ASlern. 
Mein derzeitiger (Ex-)Urologe (ich habe noch keinen neuen) ist leider nicht gerade derjenige, der mir sagen kann, wie es zu laufen hat. Das muss ich halt tun. Daher ja auch die Suche nach einem neuen.
Das mit dem Fahrradfahren und Sex vor der Erstblutabnahme hat mir übringens auch keiner gesagt. Ich weiss gar nicht mehr, ob ich vorher Fahrrad gefahren bin oder sonstiges gemacht habe....

Ich überlege nur, auf Grundlage der MRT Daten nochmals eine Biopse zum Ende des Jahres machen zu lassen...
Aber jetzt werde ich erstmal die PSA-Tabelle für mich ausfüllen und dann schaue ich mal weiter.

Vestus, ich habe übrigens gerade nochmals Deinen Treat gelesen. Sehr interessant und beruhigend zugleich. Alle starten irgendwie mit Panik "ich habe Krebs"!
Wie sich so die Wege gleichen.
Übrigens hat mir die Martini-Klinik nicht zu AS geraten. Die haben mir nur gesagt, ich muss jetzt nicht gleich nächste Woche operiert werden.... Oder ich habe es nicht gehört, da mein Uro und der Uro in der Klinik, der die Biopsie durchgeführt hat, zur OP geraten haben... Mein Uro ist aber dann später, als er von CyberKnife gehört hatte zurück gerudert und sagte, dass wäre doch event. etwas für mich.... 
Nachdem ich von Hifu angefangen habe, war er dann dagegen und sagte, ich könnte ja auch erstmal warten....

Nun ja, jetzt ist es halt erstmal AS.

Viele Grüße
Markus

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

ich habe gerade mal meine Werte in die PSA Exceltabelle eingegeben. Diese schwanken ja dermaßen....
Aber wenn ich das ein bisschen Mittel, hätte mich mein Urologe eigentlich niemals zur Biopsie schicken dürfen....
Nach der Beschreibung in der beigefügten PDF bin ich überhaupt kein krebsverdächtiger Patient (sieht man mal vom letzten Wert ab, der aber wahrscheinlich auf die Biopsie zurück zu führen ist....)

Nun ja, beruhigt auf jeden Fall!

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> ich habe gerade mal meine Werte in die PSA Exceltabelle eingegeben. Diese schwanken ja dermaßen....


Hallo Markus,

solange die PSA-Werte schwanken, "ein Auf und Ab", ist eher von Entzündungsprozessen oder meßtechnischen Ungereimheiten, Toleranzen, auszugehen. Wichtig ist der dyn. PSA-Progress welcher sich auch den PSA-VZ (Verdopplungszeiten) erschließt.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Markus45

Ok,

bei mir kommen immer negative Werte raus, weil bis auf den letzten gemessenen Wert alle kleiner sind als der Anfangswert. Beim zuletzt gemessenen Wert kommt eine VZ dyn von über 22 Jahren heraus. 
Ich denke bis dahin gibt es garantiert neue Verfahren einen PK los zu  werden ;-)

Grüße Markus

----------


## Hvielemi

> bei mir kommen immer negative Werte raus, weil bis auf den letzten gemessenen Wert alle kleiner sind als der Anfangswert. Beim zuletzt gemessenen Wert kommt eine VZ dyn von über 22 Jahren heraus. 
> Ich denke bis dahin gibt es garantiert neue Verfahren einen PK los zu  werden ;-)


Lieber Markus
Wenn das so einfach wäre, bräuchtest Du überhaupt kein "neues Verfahren,
einen PK loszuwerden". Dein PSA wäre dann nach 44 Jahren um 7.3 ng/ml.

Nun einige Überlegungen zum PSA-Verlauf:

Ein Teil des gemessenen Werte geht NICHT auf den Krebs (PCa) zurück.

- Die gesunde Prostata produziert PSA,
- die bei jedem Mann vorhandene benigne Prostata-Hyperplasie (BPH)
- und eine immer mal wieder auftretende Prostataentzündung.

Aus letzterem Grund war der Ausgangswert von 6/2011 so hoch.
Da sowohl BPH als auch PCa immer nur wachsen, ist jeder Wert,
dem tiefere Werte folgen entweder auf eine Entzündung oder auf
Messfehler zurückzuführen und somit für die weitere Beobachtung
des Verlaufes, insbesondere der Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) zu verwerfen.

Damit läge deine VZ von 11/2012 bis 09/2014 grad noch bei 2.5,
was wenig aggressiv wäre, seit 30.05.2014 resultierte aber eine
deutlich unterjährige VZ, was schon einiges aggressiver wäre, aber
die Werte passen nicht zusammen. Das kann daran liegen, dass Du
derzeit wieder eine Entzündungsperiode durchmachst und daher
der Wert zu hoch ist.

Nun ziehen wir mal für die BPH  per Daumensprung 0.5 ng/ml 
von den verwertbaren Messwerten ab:

11/2012 - 0.60 
05/2014 - 0.74
09/2014 - 1.32 

Dann ergeben sich VZ-Werte von 1.6 bzw. nur 0.4 Jahren.

Daraus lässt sich schliessen:
Entweder wurde dein Krebs just in der letzten Messperiode
extrem aggressiv, was angesichts des Vorverlaufes
verworfen werden kann, oder Du hast wieder einmal eine
Prostataentzündung, die dir den Wert hochtreibt, wie schon
bei den unbrauchbaren Werten von 06.2011 und Anfang 05.2014.

Nimmt man nun die beiden verbleibenden, scheinbar brauchbaren 
Werte, wieder reduziert um 0.5 ergibt sich folgendes Bild:

11/2012 - 0.60
05/2014 - 0.74 (30.5.14)

Es ergibt sich eine PCa-bedingte Verdoppelungszeit von fast 5 Jahren,
was allerdings nicht sein kann, denn dann müsste ein allenfalls
vorhandener Tumor schon über Hundert Jahre alt sein, deiner 
wächst aber frühestens seit Ende Pubertät, also seit 30 Jahren, 
was bei angenommenen bisher durchlaufenen mindestens 20
Verdoppelungen eine VZ von 1.5 Jahren ergäbe ...
Somit sind auch die beiden verbliebenen Messungen nicht 
plausibel, bzw, nicht frei von Fehlern, Entzündung etc.

*Fazit:*
In diesem tiefen Bereich ist ein schwankender PSA-Verlauf mit vorhandener
Prostata auch mit allen Tricks nicht auswertbar, ein stetig steigender
hingegen schon, siehe [3], nur macht das keiner.

Beobachte weiter deinen PSA. Der wird weiter auf- und abschwanken
im Rahmen deiner Entzündungen. Eine weitere Biopsie drängte sich erst
auf, wenn mindestens zwei Messperioden hintereinander eine ähnliche VZ 
auftreten sollte oder die Tendenz insgesamt eindeutig stiege. 


Nicht plausible Hochwerte, wie den nun gehabten kann man überprüfen, 
indem man ein Antibiotikum gegen Prostataentzündung einnimmt und hernach
noch einmal misst. Dieser Wert ist dann massgebend für die Berechnung.
Warum dies nicht gleich in Bezug auf die letztgemessenen 1.82 ng/ml
probieren? 

Verzeih, das war nun etwas kompliziert, aber ich hoffe es sei eine Hilfe.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


PS: Trage deine Werte bei myprostate.eu ein
und vergleiche sie mit meinem Verlauf [1] sowie dessen mathematischen 
Analyse in [3]. Dann siehst Du, warum deine Werte noch keine
Aussagekraft haben können. Du wirst mit jedem neuen Wert
ein besseres Bild des Verlaufes bekommen, dein Urologe auch.

----------


## tomblr

> Übrigens hat mir die Martini-Klinik nicht zu AS geraten. Die haben mir  nur gesagt, ich muss jetzt nicht gleich nächste Woche operiert  werden....


Warum diese Aussage so getätigt wurde liegt ja auf der Hand.

Der Patient ist das Steuerinstrument zum Erreichen der vereinbarten Soll-Fallzahlen. Am Anfang bis Mitte des Jahres stehen die Chanchen gut ausschließlich eine OP-Empfehlung zu bekommen, wobei am Ende des Jahres, falls möglich, eher eine abwartende Haltung eingenommen wird.

So war es bei uns normal, dass zu Jahresanfang bestimmte planbare OPs gehäuft vorgenommen wurden, erstens um den Aufschub des vorangegangen Jahres abzuarbeiten und zweitens möglichst das Monatssoll zu erreichen. Dies führte meistens bereits im 3. Quartal frühzeitig zu den vereinbarten Fallzahlen. Diese durften dann auf keinem Fall überschritten werden und führten dann entweder zu keiner OP Empfehlung oder zu einem Aufschub ins nächste Jahr.... 

Wir Patienten müssen uns eben daran gewöhnen Bestandteil marktwirtschaftlicher Interessen zu sein.

Tom

----------


## Markus45

Konrad,

sehr nachvollziehbar erklärt.
Laut Uro ist der erhöhte letzte Wert auf die Biopsie zurück zu führen... somit also unbrauchbar.

Mal eine Frage: gibt es irgendwo eine Liste mit "guten Urologen" bzw. Empfehlungen?
Ich bin ja wie gesagt auf der Suche nach einem, der sich auch mit PK auskennt.

Tom,
Super! Schön dass die lieben Krankenhäuser nur an IHR Bestes denken.....

Grüße
Markus

----------


## Hvielemi

> Laut Uro ist der erhöhte letzte Wert auf die Biopsie zurück zu führen... somit also unbrauchbar.


Welch saudummes Argument!
Warum hat der dann eine PSA-Messung durchgeführt, 
wenn er eh weiss, dass die unbrauchbar sei?
Such Dir einen neuen Urologen, der denken kann.

So 'ne Liste hab ich nicht. Ich kenn nur 3 Urologen,
einen, dem ich nicht mehr vertraue, einen dem ich
vertraue und der meine RPE selbst durchführte 
und einen der geograpfisch näher liegt.

Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Markus,

wirf mal bitte einen Blick nach *hier.

*Viel Erfolg!

*"Das ganze Geheimnis, sein Leben zu verlängern, besteht darin, es nicht zu verkürzen"*
(Ernst von Feuchtersleben)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Markus45

> Hallo Markus,
> 
> wirf mal bitte einen Blick nach *hier.
> 
> *Viel Erfolg!
> 
> *"Das ganze Geheimnis, sein Leben zu verlängern, besteht darin, es nicht zu verkürzen"*
> (Ernst von Feuchtersleben)
> 
> Gruß Harald



Super,
meiner derzeitiger steht ganz oben!!!!

Grüße Markus

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Markus,

das freut mich. Auch *hier* kann man fündig werden.

*"Man kann nicht immer nur nach Sicherheit und Absicherung suchen. Wer das tut, wird immer unglücklich sein"*
(Cher)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Markus45

Harald,

mal Hand aufs Herz: Glaubst du an solche Listen???

Gruß
Markus

----------


## tomblr

Hi Markus,

die Bewertungen kannst du vergessen.... die Kriterien die solch ein Ranking bestimmen sind alles andere als neutral.... 

Bewertungsportale machen auch nur Sinn wenn diese möglichst viele Einträge beinhalten, wobei auch deren Aussagekraft eingeschränkt ist, da diese auf subjektives Empfinden basieren aber nicht die fachlich, qualitative Arbeit beurteilen. Aber auch hier ist Vorsicht geboten.... mancher Arzt beschäftigt auch schon mal gerne seine Angestellten als Ghostwriter....

Bleibt nur noch der Gang zu einer örtlichen Selbsthilfegruppe, je größer desto besser... durch die vielen Kontakte zu Kliniken und Ärzten sollten diese relativ gut die Spreu von Weizen trennen und u.U. auch die Qualität beurteilen können. Es wäre wenigsten ein Versuch...

Tom

----------


## Harald_1933

> Harald,
> 
>  mal Hand aufs Herz: Glaubst du an solche Listen???


Glauben wohl eher nicht, aber zur Kenntnis nehmen. Ansonsten würde ich natürlich dem Rat von Tom folgen. So habe ich es übrigens von Anfang auch gehalten. 

*"Belächeln Sie nicht meine Neigung zum Zitieren! Auch Zitieren ist eine Form der Dankbarkeit"*
(Thomas Mann)

Gruß Harald

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> die Bewertungen kannst du vergessen.... die Kriterien die solch ein Ranking bestimmen sind alles andere als neutral....


Diesbezüglich ist anzumerken, dass ich während meiner PCa-Karriere und die damit verbundene Odysee quer durch unsere bundesdeutsche Republik auf der Suche heilsversprechender Therapeuten, sei es schulmedizinische oder koplementärm. Vertreter, des öfteren auf diese Portale angesprochen wurde, nach den "Beratungsgesprächen", mit dem Hinweis,
"Ich möge doch eine positive Bewertung für den jeweiligen Arzt, Therapeuten, abgeben,  welchen ich gerade konsultiert hatte.

Ein Bonusversprechen bzgl. auf eine reduzierte Honorvergütung gab es allerdings nicht.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

heute habe ich mich mal wieder um den PK gekümmert.
Ich habe einen Termin bei einem Uni-Professor gemacht, der auch mit den Bildgebenene hier sehr eng zusammenarbeitet. 
Ausserdem steht der wohl dem Thema Active Surveillance sehr positiv gegenüber. 
Aber wie es so schön heißt, Ende Okt weiss ich mehr.

Grüße Markus

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

heute war ich zu einem Gespräch bei uns in der Uni-Klinik. 
Nach Durchsicht meiner Unterlagen wurde mir die Empfehlung Active Surveillance (AS) ausgesprochen. 
Ich wäre hierfür ein idealer Kandidat und sie haben damit schon sehr positive Erfahrungen gesammelt.

Zusätzlich wurde ich in die PRIAS Studie (Prostate cancer Research International: Active Surveillance) aufgenommen.
Dort wird AS mit anderen Verfahren verglichen. Somit stehe ich jetzt auch offiziell unter "Beobachtung".

Der nächste Termin ist dann ein PSA-Test im Januar (wiederholend alle 3 Monate). Nach 6 Monaten dann wieder eine Untersuchung durch den Arzt. Nach einem Jahr eine Biopsie oder nur mpMRT (hängt vom PSA Verlauf ab). 
Und so geht es dann für die nächsten 5 Jahre weiter.....

Ich hoffe mal, dass ich da lange mitmachen darf und nicht zu früh die Therapieform ändern muss.

Mit einem erleichteten Grinsen im Gesicht wünsche ich Euch eine schöne Woche.

Viele Grüße Markus

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Markus,

das ist Dir doch schon - *hier* - nahe gelegt worden.

Gruß Harald

----------


## vestus

Hallo Markus,

schön das du Dich hierfür entschieden hast, wenn man bedenkt, dass du schon einen OP-Termin hattest. Die PRIAS-Studie kenne ich nicht.
Werden hier Vorgaben gemacht. Bei meiner AS wollte der Arzt wieder eine Biopsie machen, obwohl meine Werte sehr gut waren. Ich habe  das abgelehnt, da ich wegen der guten Werte zur Zeit keinen Sinn sehe. Ich habe damals schon den Fehler gemacht und eine Biopsie zugestimmt, die noch nicht notwendig gewesen wäre. Damals war ich noch nicht richtig im Thema. Die mpMrt kenne ich nicht, ist das eine Alternative zur Biopsie? Wäre gut zu wissen, wenn mal bei mir die Werte schlechter werden. Mit der Biopsie hatte ich eine Entzündung bekommen, die sich lange hingezogen hatte. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn du über den Verlauf der Studie hier schreiben würdest.

LG
vestus

----------


## Markus45

Harald,

Damals (wie sich das anhört) war ich noch nicht so weit. Mein Urologe empfahl mir dringend die Biopsie. Und der, der dann die Biopsie gemacht hat, sagte mir auch, er würde es empfehlen, wenn mein Urologe meint, es wäre wichtig. 
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich noch der unwissende und alles glaubende Patient. Da hatte ich mir weder Gedanken über Krebs noch sonst was gemacht. Geschweige denn nach Selbsthilfe-Gruppen im Internet gesucht. Mir wurde ja erst klar, was gelaufen ist, als die den PK gefunden haben und ich mich dann über "meine Zukunftsaussichten" im Internet informiert habe.
Vorher war das für mich einfach eine Routineuntersuchung...

Ich bin immerhin froh, dass ich irgendwann den Punkt für mich entdeckt habe: Achtung jetzt doch mal stop.

----------


## Markus45

Vestus,

ich werde diesbezüglich hier über die nächsten Schritte weiter informieren.
Das mpMRT ist ein MRT mit einer 3 Tesla Spule. Gibt es leider noch nicht an jeder Ecke.
Hiermit suchen die nach entsprechenden Veränderungen im Gewebe. 
Da bei mir der miniTumur sichtbar ist, werde ich bevor es zu einer neuen Biopsie kommt auch erstmal wieder das mpMRT machen. Wenn da kein großer Unterschiied zwischen den dann neuen Bildern zu den alten Bildern ist, wird auch keine Biopsie gemacht (meint der Urologe). 

Mit der PRIAS Studie möchte man herausfinden, in wie weit AS Vor- oder Nachteile im Gegensatz zu den Standardtherapien bietet. Ich habe hier mal einen Link von der Martini-Klinik gefunden: 
https://www.martini-klinik.de/fuer-a.../prias-studie/

Jetzt stellt sich aber bei mir die Frage, warum die mich nicht darauf angesprochen haben..... Immerhin war ich ja zum Gespräch da....

Grüße Markus

----------


## Harald_1933

> Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich noch der unwissende und alles glaubende Patient.


Das kann ich nachvollziehen, das ging wohl allen möglicherweise von PCa betroffenen Männern so. Nun denn, Du hast vorläufig die wohl noch richtige Kurve eingeschlagen. Lass es nun weiter ruhig angehen. Ich hatte mit PSA 13.8 ng/ml mich zwar doch auf Drängen meiner Frau auf eine Biopsie eingelassen, aber es danach  fast 2 Jahre noch ohne wirkliche Therapie hingenommen, einen GS 3+4= 7 zu haben.

*"Lasst uns träumen lernen"*
(Friedrich August Kekulè von Stradonitz)

Gruß Harald

----------


## tomblr

> Ich hoffe mal, dass ich da lange mitmachen darf und nicht zu früh die Therapieform ändern muss.


Ich drücke dir die Daumen dazu.... Wichtig ist jetzt den Abstand hinzubekommen und nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit daran zu denken. Nicht ganz einfach, aber mit Familie, guten Freunden und netten Hobbies kann man auch das bewerkstelligen.

Alles Gute!

Tom

----------


## Markus45

Akutell fühle ich mich echt gut. Und das ich ein PK mit mir herum trage, sehe ich zur Zeit auch nicht so als Problematisch.
Für mich ist einfach gut, dass ich mich jetzt damit arangiert habe. Und dann komme ich auch metal damit zurecht.
Ich weiss, dass irgendwann eine Therapie ansteht. Und worst case ist es die RPX. Nun ja, da war ich ja schon mal. Also kann es ja nicht schlimmer kommen.
Insgeheim hoffe ich aber, dass es in 2-5 Jahren dann vielleicht auch noch Alternativen für mich gibt.
Ich warte dann mal ab.

Gester habe ich meine AS Planung erhalten. Da fällt mir ein, da habe ich ja noch garnicht hinein geschaut ;-), soviel dazu, sich gedanklich frei zu machen.
Wenn ich den dann gelesen habe, schreibe ich mal etwas dazu... 

Grüße Marks

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Das mpMRT ist ein MRT mit einer 3 Tesla Spule.


@Markus45:

Klarstellung:

Das mpMRT ist eben nicht eine MRT mit einer 3-Tesla Spule. Eine "3-Tesla" Spule gibet es zudem ohnehin nicht, die Spule ist gleich unanhängig vom Tomographentyp.

Die besagte Spule dient lediglich dazu, um eine besseren Kontrast, bessere Bildqualität, zu bekommen, welche für beide Verfahren eingesetzt werden kann. Prof. Vogl, Radiologie Uni-Ffm., setzt diese z. B. bei seinen Untersuchungen an den 3-Tesla MRT-Tomograpfen ein.
Das DKFZ-Heidelberg ist dagegen der Ansicht, das diese bei der mpMRT keinen Vorteil bringt, und lässt diese aussen vor.

Im folgenden der Unterschied von MRT und mpMRT.

MRT-Bilder stellen die Prostata in allen gewünschten Ebenen oder auch dreidimensional mit einem sehr guten Weichteilkontrast dar. Die Weiterentwicklung ist die mpMRT ( multiparametrische Magnetresonanztomografie ). Die mpMRT besteht aus mehreren Komponenten: Neben der Anatomie zeigt die MR-Spektroskopie (Informationen über die stoffliche Zusammensetzung des Gewebes) die chemische Zusammensetzung von gesundem und krankem Prostatagewebe, die dynamische Perfusions-MRT (Perfusion heißt hier: durch das Anfluten des Kontrastmittelsin der Prostata entsteht so eine Art farbiger Landkarte des Prostatagewebes) mit Kontrastmittelgabe zeigt die Gewebedurchblutung und die Diffusions-MRT (Diffusion = Informationen über die Molekularbewegung von Wasser im Gewebe lassen Rückschlüsse auf die Zelldichte zu, die bei bösartigen Tumoren gegenüber der Zelldichte des normalen Prostatagewebes erhöht sein kann.) analysiert die genaue Gewebestruktur, d.h. es kann zwischen normalem Gewebe und bösartigem Gewebe mit erhöhter Zelldichte sowie Zellgröße in der Prostata unterschieden werden. Durch die Kombination dieser MRT-Techniken in einem Gerät, der mpMRT, soll es möglich sein, auch kleinste bösartige Veränderungen in der Prostata zu entdecken.

Nochmal zu Prof. Vogl. Dieser führt auch eine zusätzliche Spektroskopie durch wenn erforderlich z. B. bei PCa-Verdacht, nach der eigentlichen MRT, also zwei Röhrendurchläufe. (MRT-Spektroskopie, ähnlich, d.h. "Vorläufer" der mpMRT.)

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Markus45

Helmut,

ah, ok - ich dachte 3 Tesla und mpMRT wäre das gleiche. Man lernt nicht aus. 
Ich habe mir meine Bilder angeschaut. Die sind aber in vielen Grauabstufungen. Ich dachte anfangs, warum sind die nicht bunt....

Bei mir haben die mir übrigens eine weitere Spule auf das Becken gelegt. Eine Rrektale war wohl nicht nötig.

Grüße

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> ah, ok - ich dachte 3 Tesla und mpMRT wäre das gleiche. Man lernt nicht aus. 
> Ich habe mir meine Bilder angeschaut. Die sind aber in vielen Grauabstufungen. Ich dachte anfangs, warum sind die nicht bunt....


@Markus45:

Zum Abschluss noch ein Hinweis.

Der Name "Tesla" ist ein Produkt-, bzw. Systemname, von Siemens. Siemens stellt die Dinger nämlich her. Die Zahl davor "3" steht für den Generations-, Weiterentwicklungsindex. Der Vorgänger von "3-Tesla" war "1,5-Tesla". Die Weiterentwicklung bezieht sich dabei auf die Auflösung, Kontrastschärfe usw. Also nicht auf das Design, gelle.
Wie in der Automobilindustrie wenn ein neues, weiterentwickeltes, Modell auf den Markt kommt.
Das DKFZ besitz mittlerweile ein 9-Tesla-, Tübingen einen 9,4-Tomographen, und die Uni Frankfurt einen 7-Tesla Tomographen, ist aber speziell für Kopfuntersuchungen konzepiert worden.

Was die Grausabstufungen betrifft, entsprechen diese Deiner Seele. (Kl. Scherz).

Nein, darin liegt auch die weniger gute Reproduzierbarkeit bzgl. der Interpretation der Aufnahmen, nämlich diese Grautöne richtig zu deuten.
Auch MRT-Aufnahmen sollten referenziert werden, d. h. eine Zweitmeinung.
Prof. Vogl, Radiologie, Uni-Klinik Ffm., gehört mit zu den weltbesten Diagnostiker auf diesem Gebiet. Weltweite Anerkennung und Refernzgutachter.

Bunt wird es erst bei einer PSMA-PET/CT, bei manchen sogar zu bunt.

Und die besagte Spule, kann sowohl endorektal, oder auf dem Bauch plaziert werden, und überhaupt. Dies hängt von der Einstellung des jeweiligen Untersuchers ab, und ist bei den neueren Gerätetypen auch nicht mehr notwendig.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## RolandHO

> @Markus45:
> 
> 
> Der Name "Tesla" ist ein Produkt-, bzw. Systemnamen, von Siemens. Siemens stellt die Dinger nämlich her. Die Zahl davor "3" steht für den Generations-, Weiterentwicklungsindex. 
> 
> Gruß Helmut


Das ist zwar nicht ganz so wichtig: aber ich denke, die Bezeichnung rührt daher, dass Tesla die Einheit für die magnetische Flussdichte, also für die Stärke des Magnetfeldes ist, mit dem das MRT (=Magnet-resonanz-tomografie) arbeitet.
Ein 3 Tesla Gerät hat also ein doppelt so starkes Magnetfeld, wie ein 1,5 Tesla Gerät; durch die Stärke des Magnetfeldes wird die Auflösegenauigkeit verbessert (ganz grob gesagt).

(Zum Vergleich: das Erdmagnetfeld hat ungefär 40 millionstel Tesla)

Gruß
Roland

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@RolandHO:

So genau, und in die Tiefe, wollte ich nicht bei Markus Antwort gehen. Einfach und simpel sollte es sein.

Trotzdem Danke für Deine exelente Differenzierung, Aufklärung.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

so wie Roland das beschrieben hat, habe ich mir das eigentlich vorgestellt. 
Damit meine ich, dass dieses 3 Tesla halt mit der (Magnet-)Stärke zusammen hängt und nicht mit einer Typenbezeichnung.

Trotz allem: Die Bilder hatten 2 verschiedenen Institutionen geshen, oder besser gesagt sogar 3.
1. Das Radiologenteam, die die Aufnahmen in Düsseldorf gemacht haben
2. Ein OA mit Radiologen in Magdeburg
3. Ein Urologe an der Uni-Düsseldorf.

Und alle waren nach dem Begutachten ziemlich entspannt mit mir. Daher habe ich auch entsprechend das Vertrauen, dass ich entspannt die Therapieform AS angehen kann.

Grüße Markus

----------


## Günter55

> Das ist zwar nicht ganz so wichtig: aber ich denke, die Bezeichnung rührt daher, dass Tesla die Einheit für die magnetische Flussdichte, also für die Stärke des Magnetfeldes ist, mit dem das MRT (=Magnet-resonanz-tomografie) arbeitet.
> Ein 3 Tesla Gerät hat also ein doppelt so starkes Magnetfeld, wie ein 1,5 Tesla Gerät; durch die Stärke des Magnetfeldes wird die Auflösegenauigkeit verbessert (ganz grob gesagt).
> 
> (Zum Vergleich: das Erdmagnetfeld hat ungefär 40 millionstel Tesla)
> 
> Gruß
> Roland


Dies ist so korrekt dargestellt. Tesla hat nichts mit Siemens oder einem anderen Hersteller zu tun. 3 Tesla ist momentan das Maximum. Mehr würde für den Patienten Probleme bereiten (Schwindel, Erbrechen etc.). Weiteres Problem bei 3 Tesla-Geräten: Die riesige Menge an Daten bzw. Bildern. 

Günter

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Günter,

- *hier* - mal etwas zu Nikola Tesla und seines wahrlich atemberaubenden Lebens.

Auszug: Nach Nikola Tesla ist seit 1960 die physikalische Einheit der magnetischen Flussdichte, das Tesla, abgekürzt mit dem Großbuchstaben T benannt.

*"Mein Job ist es nicht, es den Leuten besonders leicht zu machen. Mein Job ist es, sie besser zu machen"*
(Steve Jobs)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Markus45

Es geht weiter....

Guten Morgen,

heute war es wieder so weit. Ein PSA Test und eine Tastuntersuchung (den Fachbegriff habe ich jetzt gar nicht gefunden..) standen im Rahmen der PRIAS Follow Up Studie an.
Leider erhalten ich erst Morgen den Wert. Das TRUS war ohne Befund. Das macht mich somit erst einmal Glücklich.

In einem 1/4 Jahr ist dann wieder nur eine PSA Untersuchung dran.

In einem 1/2 wird es dann wieder spannend, da eigentlich eine Re-Biopsie geplant ist. Hierzu hatte ich dann auch schon eine Diskussion mit dem Arzt. Ich war der Meinung, dass doch wohl eine mpMRT ausreichen sollte. Der Arzt ist eher der Meinung, dass die bildgebenden Verfahren noch nicht ganz soweit seien und ich auch sehr jung bin und er mir daher zu einer bildgestützten Re-Biopsie raten würden.
Danach wüsste man auch, ob sich der Gleason Score geändert hätte. 
Hm, mal sehen. Ich werde jetzt erstmal den PSA abwarten und dann noch den in einem 1/4 Jahr und dann die mpMRT in einem 1/2 Jahr....

Auf jeden Fall fühle ich mich derzeit gesundheitlich echt super. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass ich jetzt regelmäßig Sport treibe und morgens mit einem selbstgemachten Früchtemüli mit frischen Früchten starte.....

Was so eine Krebsdiagnose nicht alles mit einem macht.....

Viele Grüße Markus

----------


## Markus45

Und jetzt liegt auch der PSA Test vor:

PSA: 2,74    
freies PSA 0,51

Ups, da scheint etwas zu passieren.... 
Die Studienleiterhin hat vorgeschlagen, einen weiteren PSA Test in 3 Wochen zu machen....

Ich bin jetzt ein bisschen besorgt....

Grüße Markus

----------


## Markus45

Ich muss aber noch dazu sagen, dass es sich hierbei um ein neues Labor handelt.....
Aber ob es da zu solchen Abweichungen kommen kann?

Gerade habe ich meinen Quotienten aus PSA und freiem PSA berechnet. Der Wert liegt stabil bei 0,19

Grüße

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Markus,

ich hab' jetzt die Verdopplelungszeit nicht genau gerechnet (von 1,24 über 1,84 auf 2,74) überschlägig scheint sie mir aber verkürzt - vielleicht rechnest Du selbst nochmal nach.

Ja, es gibt Abweichungen bei Messungen in verschiedenen Laboren - wie hoch die ausfallen können (ich meine, etwas von bis zu 15% gelesen zu haben), müssen die besser informierten hier beantworten.

Nochmal messen (aber bitte im gleichen Labor :-) )  scheint mir eine gute Idee zu sein....

Toi Toi.

Uwe

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Markus,

ja, da scheint wirklich eine Dynamik vorzuliegen.

Deine letzten drei Werte (also seit dem 30.5.14) liegen nahezu exakt auf einem exponentiellen Anstieg mit einer Verdopplungszeit
von 6,4 Monaten. Natürlich ist diese Batrachtung bei nur drei Werten noch mit
einer Unsicherheit behaftet, zumal die letzte Messung in einem anderen Labor erfolgte.

Bleibt es bei dieser Dynamik, dann musst du in drei Wochen mit einem Wert von ca. 2,9 rechnen;
ich wünsche dir aber sehr, dass der zuletzt gemessenen Wert zu hoch war, berichte bitte weiter.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

Danke für Eure Meinungen. Ich habe jetzt erst mal in 2 Wochen einen Termin beim Professor. 
Mund dann werde ich wohl aich in drei Wochen nochmals einen Test machen. 
Verwunderlich finde ich halt, dass sich der Qutient nicht geändert hat. Bisher gab es hier ja auch immer eine Veränderung zum "schlechten"

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

ich hatte jetzt den Termin beim Arzt. Er war über die Dynamik ebenfalls sehr überrascht und sagte, wir sollten nochmals Bilder (MRT) machen.
Als ich ihm aber erzählt habe, dass ich Bedenken bei dem PSA Wert habe, da der neue ja immerhin aus einem anderen Labor kommt, hat er erstmal zurück gerudert.
Er will jetzt nach Karneval nochmals einen PSA Wert bestimmen, um einen 2. Wert aus dem eigenen Uni-Labor zu haben.
Laut Aussage des des Artzes kann der Wert von Labor zu Labor um bis zu 30% abweichen... 

Ich habe für mich jetzt nochmals einen Termin bei dem alten Urologen gemacht um einen Vergleichswert aus dem alten Labor zu bekommen. Dann habe ich für mich einen Wert, wie hoch die Abweichung ist. 

Grüße Markus

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

und da ist auch schon das Ergebnis:
Das "alte Labor" hat einen Wert von 1,62 gemessen. Welch Abweichung!!!!
Ich werde jetzt nochmals einen Test im "neuen Labor" nach Karneval machen lassen. 
Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie sich der Wert verändert hat.

Grüße Markus

----------


## Mikael

Hallo Markus,

mit einem PSA von 1,62 in Deinem Alter wird man normalerweise vom Doc mit einem "Alles gut, wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr" nach Hause geschickt. Ohnehin scheint mir Deine Geschichte recht außergewöhnlich. Natürlich weiß man, dass es Karzinome gibt, die keinen auffälligen PSA aufweisen. Ich sag's mal so, ich glaube nicht dass viele Urologen Dich seinerzeit zur Biopsie geschickt hätten. Gut und richtig, dass Du runtergepegelt hast und dass nach dem (verständlichen) Panikschieben jetzt die Vernunft Einzug gehalten hat.

Beste Grüße,
Mikael

----------


## Markus45

Mikael,

ich hoffe, ich kann noch lange so entspannt bleiben ;-)
Mein Arzt hatte einfach Panik, etwas übersehen zu haben (das hat er mir letztens gesagt), daher die dringende Empfehlung zur damaligen Biopsie. Und blöderweise finden die dann auch noch etwas....
Somit wird man ganz schnell zum Krebspatienten. Und wenn man halt keine Ahnung davon hat, steigt die Panik in einem auf. So war es bei mir. 
Und dann startet bei Menschen wie mir der Aktionismus...

Gott sei Dank war dann eine gewisse Angst vor der OP da und ich habe nochmals nach Alternativen gesucht. Die ich dann ja erstmal für mich gefunden habe.

Grüße
Markus

----------


## Mikael

Hallo Markus,

es gibt ja die gern verbreitete These, dass jeder zweite 50-jährige einen PK in sich trägt. Da ist vermutlich alles mitgezählt, vom Mikrotumor bis zum GS9. Angesichts Deiner Daten möchte ich bezweifeln, dass Dein Urologe seinerzeit auch wirklich was ertastet haben will. Und auch seine Aussage "Panik, etwas übersehen zu haben" zeugt nicht von Souveränität, finde ich. Deine von ihm angesetzte Biopsie halte ich daher für den berühmten Schuss ins Blaue mit einem Treffer ins.... naja, eben nicht ins Schwarze, sondern eher ins Graue.

Mein Urologe sagte mir letzten Donnerstag, dass er in der Tat auch junge Patienten hat, die er mittlerweile seit 7 Jahren lediglich mit AS therapiert und wo sich aufgrund der Biopsien keine Veränderung hinsichtlich des GS gezeigt hat. Sein Zitat: "Das sind Patienten, die man noch vor 15 Jahren direkt nach Diagnosestellung offen operiert hätte und denen man 7 Jahre plus x an Lebensqualität genommen hätte." Das sollte Dir Hoffnung geben.

Beste Grüße,
Mikael

----------


## Markus45

Mikael,

der hat auch gar nichts ertastet. Der meinte nur irgend etwas auf seinem Ultraschallgerät gesehen zu haben. Und da sich das "irgend etwas" beim nächsten Besuch nach einem Jahr verändert hatte, machte er Panik...

Ich gehe die Sache jetzt auch etwas gelassener an und hoffe, noch lange an der AS festhalten zu können.
Wenn ich teilweise hier lese, wie lange man braucht, um wieder richtig fit zu werden, dann wird mir schon ganz anders.

Ich lag ja auch schon fast auf dem Tisch der Martini Klinik zur offenen OP. Sollte alles ganz easy sein. Und nach 1 Monat Ruhe wäre auch Ski-Laufen usw. alles kein Problem.....
Na ja, aber wer hätte mir die Ski zur Gondel getragen, da man ja doch einige Zeit nach der OP nicht schwer tragen soll....

Blöd an der ganzen Sache ist, dass ich jetzt ein Krebspatient bin. Das Thema Lebensversicherung und Wechsel in eine andere KV hat sich somit auch erledigt...

Grüße Markus

----------


## Mikael

Hallo Markus!




> Wenn ich teilweise hier lese, wie lange man braucht, um wieder richtig fit zu werden, dann wird mir schon ganz anders.


Wenn AS irgendwann nicht mehr greifen sollte, dann halte Dich an den Positivbeispielen fest. Diese gibt es reichlich, auch hier! Und man muss ja eigentlich noch das Heer derjenigen mit einbeziehen, die nach der OP kein Jammertal durchschritten haben und die demnach auch nicht so häufig den Weg in Foren wie dieses finden. Negativselektion und so...

Was Krankenkassenwechsel angeht, so sollte ein Wechsel in eine andere GKV aber immer möglich sein. Da Martini-Klinik bei Dir anstand, tippe ich mal auf PKV, auch wenn die Martini-Klinik Verträge mit einigen GKVs hat. Wie es mit einem Wechsel in eine andere PKV aussieht, vermag ich nicht zu sagen.

Beste Grüße,
Mikael

----------


## juni1970

Hallo Markus,

 ich bin ein Jahr juenger als Du und habe eine offene OP seit 4 Jahren hinter mir. Mein PSA fing allerdings bei 4.13 an (mit 39!) und stieg innerhalb eines Jahres auf ueber 5. Der Tumor war trotzdem winzig und in einem konventionellen Ultraschall nicht zu sehen. Erst mit einem Spezialgeraet konnte der Tumor sichtbar gemacht werden und erst dann wurde zur OP geraten, uebrigens auch in der Martiniklinik.

Leider bin ich sehr selten im Forum und sehe diesen thread erst jetzt, ich bin froh dass Du noch nicht die OP gemacht hat, die Nebenwirkungen sind klein Zuckerschlecken....

 Ich wuensche Dir dass Dir eine OP noch lange verschont bleiben wird....

Schoene Gruesse,
Jan

----------


## skipper

Hallo Mikael,
nach der Diagnose einer schweren Erkrankung ( z.Bsp Krebs ) ist ein Wechsel in der Privaten Krankenversicherung zu einem neuen Anbieter nicht mehr ohne vorvertragliche Anzeigeverletzung möglich, da die Fragen zum aktuellen Gesundheitsstatus zu beantworten sind.
@Markus
Skifahren nach 4 Wochen ist unrealistisch - hier wurde bagatellisiert. Aber mit guter pre-OP Vorbereitung und idealem Heilungsverlauf sind 3-4 Monate später Carvingschwünge möglich. 
Gruß Skipper

----------


## juni1970

Hallo nochmal,




> Hallo Markus!
> 
> Wenn AS irgendwann nicht mehr greifen sollte, dann halte Dich an den  Positivbeispielen fest. Diese gibt es reichlich, auch hier! Und man muss  ja eigentlich noch das Heer derjenigen mit einbeziehen, die nach der OP  kein Jammertal durchschritten haben und die demnach auch nicht so  häufig den Weg in Foren wie dieses finden. Negativselektion und so...
> l


Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich die Strategie im Vorfeld auf Hoffnung  zu  setzen nicht empfehlen. Wenn man eben doch durch das Jammertal muss  dann hilft es einem nicht dass es nicht jeden trifft, im Gegenteil, alle  positiven Berichte wirken dann extrem frustrierend warum es anderen  besser  geht als einem selber. Bei mir war es so dass ich vor der OP dachte dass ich ja  noch sehr jung bin, einen super Operateur habe (Chefarzt der Martiniklinik),  und Aeltere gibt denen das Jammertal erspart bleibt, also sollte  alles gut gehen. Ich habe mich da so hineingesteigert dass ich fest  davon ueberzeut war dass ich keine Probleme haben werde. Als sie dann  doch da waren war ich total ueberfordert und dachte dass da etwas schief   gegangen sein musste, ueberlegte schon die Martiniklinik zu verklagen  etc etc. Die Psyche funktioniert leider so, deshalb rate ich davon ab  auch nur im Ansatz den Gedanken zuzulassen dass das Jammertal nur die  anderen betrifft und bei einem selber alles anders sein wird. Es hat mir  das Jammertal besonders schwer macht, viel mehr als noetig war. Folgen  wie Impotenz treten unabhaengig vom Alter auf, die langfristige Heilung  mag bei juengeren Patienten weiter gehen, aber an Anfang haengt es nicht  vom Alter ab, und auch die Zeit die es bis zur Wiederherstellung der Erektionsfaehigkeit braucht ist nicht kuerzer im juengeren  Alter. Was mir etwas half war als mein Urologe mir erzaehlte dass er  Patienten Mitte 60 hatte die 15 Monate lang keine Erektionen hatten und dann  wieder auf 100% geheilt sind. So war es dann auch bei mir, aber vor 15 Monaten war auch mit 41 Jahren nicht viel los.

Deshalb  sollte man meiner Ansicht nach die Operation erst dann machen wenn man sich  vorher darauf eingestellt hat mit den Folgen von lang-anhaltenden  Erektionsstoerungen leben zu koennen. Obwohl seltener und bei nicht  wirklich ein Problem, sollte man auch vorher ein klares Bild von  Inkontinenz entwickeln um nicht voellig ueberfordert zu sein.

Schoene Gruesse,
Jan

----------


## Markus45

Hallo Ihr,

bisher habe ich immer versucht, positiv mit allem umzugehen. Und bisher bin ich damit auch ganz gut gefahren.
Aktuell hoffe ich einfach (positiv) dass ich noch lange an AS festhalten kann. Und auch damit einigen Mitbetroffenen Hoffnung geben kann.

Aber alle 3 Monate kommt halt ein bisschen der "Bammel" wieder: Wie sieht wohl das neue Ergebnis aus...

Grüße Markus

----------


## vestus

Hallo Markus,

unser Verlauf ist sehr ähnlich. Heute war wieder PSA-Kontrolle. Ich bin voll zufrieden und blicke weiterhin positv in die Zukunft. Wenn ich mir überlege, wie es mir damals ging, geht es mir heute richtig gut. Möchte mir nicht vorstellen, wenn ich mich damals für die OP entschieden hätte. Einige hier im Forum haben mich u.a. auf den richtigen Weg gebracht. AS war die richtige Entscheidung. Bin aber immer noch der Meinung, dass meine Biopsie zu voreilig war, sie hätte nicht sein müssen. Das ganze hat mich für einige Monate total runtergezogen. Ich war total verzweifelt. Heute sehe ich alles viel gelassener. Mein Motto: Lebe dein Leben!

LG
vestus

----------


## Hvielemi

> Aber alle 3 Monate kommt halt ein bisschen der "Bammel" wieder: Wie sieht wohl das neue Ergebnis aus...


Lieber Markus

Deinen Bammel kannst Du einigermassen ruhig an den Nagel hängen.

Das auf und ab deiner bisherigen Werte sowie das eher schnelle Wachstum deiner
Prostata, wohl aufgrund einer BPH, von 17 auf 27 cm3 lassen vermuten, dass sich die
Werte aus drei Komponenten zusammensetzen:

BPH und PCa, beide stets nach oben gerichtet, aber mit unterschiedlicher VZ,
und entzündliche Veränderungen, die für die Zwischenhochs verantwortlich sind.
Von 11/2012 mit 1.1 ng/ml bis 01/2015 mit 1.62 ng/ml ist das Duo aus BPH
und PCa wahrlich nicht weit gekommen. 
Aufgrund der schwachen Datenlage verzichte ich jetzt mal auf den Versuch,
die beiden Anteile auseinanderzudröseln, aber die Gesamtverdoppelungszeit
liegt bei nahezu sechs Jahren.

Hier kommt aber eine weitere Spekulation ins Spiel: 
Du gehst nun gegen 50 Jahre, dein PCa hatte also ab der Pubertät maximal
36 Jahre zum Wachsen. Um aber einen Durchmesser von gut 3 mm erreicht
zu haben, bedarf es wohl mindestens 24 Verdoppelungen. Auf Dauer wird 
also die Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) deutlich sinken, da der PCa überwiegen wird.

Geniesse die 'krebsfreie' Zeit und bleib immer schön an der AS dran.
Rebiopsien sind wohl erst nach ein bis zwei PSA- Verdoppelungen sinnvoll,
denn sonst schaut man immer noch das Gleiche an. 
Grosse Sprünge sind bei dieser Ausgangslage NICHT auf den PCa zurück-
zuführen. Der wird sich vielmehr mittel bis langfristig in einer Verkürzung der VZ
anmelden. Bid dahin werden fokale Therapien besser erforscht sein, und
es werden mehr Erfahrungen vorliegen, die Zeit arbeitet also für Dich.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Markus45

Konrad und Vestus,

Danke für Eure Beiträge.
Bei mir ist es manchmal so, dass ich den PC echt vergesse. Mittlerweile schreibe ich mir die Termine echt in den Kalender....
... Mental also ein gutes Zeichen!

Ich hoffe einfach, es läuft genauso wie bei Vestus. Und ich hoffe wirklich auf die Weiterentwicklung der Therapien, sodass ich irgendwann darauf zurückgreifen kann.
Mal sehen, was meine Messung Ende April macht.

Danke und Grüße
Markus

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

heute war meine routinemäßige PSA Messung dran. Das Ergebnis:
PSA = 1,3ng7ml
freies PSA = 0,37 ng/ml
Quotient = 0,29

Wie kann der Wert so sinken? Die letzte Messung in dem selben Labor war bei 2,72.
Sollte ich wohl nochmals eine Referenzmessung machen lassen?

Grüße Markus

----------


## Lapacho

Hallo Markus,

zuerst einmal mein Glückwunsch zu deinem Meinungsumschwung von der RPE weg zu AS.
Ich habe ähnliche Erfahrung mit meinen Urologen zu meinen PCa. Da ich nach einer negativen Biopsie und einer erfolgreichen TUR-P auch Krebspatient wurde.
Ich hatte im Sept. 14 einen PSA von 25, dann Behandlung der Prostatitis mit Ciprofloxacin, PSA Anfang Feb. 14, 4,07. Meine Urologe sagt es gibt einen Tastbefund und einen Ultraschallbefund und die Blutwerte sind eigentlich auch zu hoch, darum sollte ich eine Biopsie machen. Gesagt, getan, negativ. Bei der TUR-P Ende März dann der histologische Befund, Karzinomzellen 5% des ausgehobelten Gewebes (16,5 gr.), GS 3+3, also T1a. Mein Urologe meinte ich sollte eine RPE machen lassen, und der operierend Arzt war ebenfalls der Meinung, aber erst 3 Monate nach TUR-P weil sich dann das Prostatagewebe nach dem 1. Eingriff wieder beruhigt hat.

Laut den Leitlinien S3 des Urologenverbandes käme hier eine AS in Betracht, zudem mein PSA nach einer Hausarztkontrolle (aber anderes Labor) bei 1,28 liegt.

Am Anfang dachte ich mir, sauber, jetzt muß die ganze Prostata raus. Ich hab mich damit auch schon abgefunden und meinen persönlichen Zeitplan für den Rest des Jahres gedanklich überlegt. Das Thema beschäftigt einen ja den ganzen Tag und Nacht und da habe ich halt nächtelang Infos und Literatur im Web gesucht und bin dann zu der Überzeugung gekommen daß in meinen Fall, im Moment zumindest keine RPE in Betracht kommt, da ich auch nach meiner TUR-P doch immer wieder Probleme mit meiner Kontinenz habe und das sicherlich nach einer Total OP nicht besser wird. Zudem war ich noch in der Urologischen Klinik München-Großhadern wegen einer weiteren Meinung, und da bin ich ein wenig entäuscht von der Spezialsprechstunde. Da hat man mir auch *Watchfull Waiting* erörtert, dazu bin ich noch zu jung (54) und *Brachytherapie* kommt bei einer nur mäsig vergrößerten Prostata nach TUR-P nicht in Betracht.

Irgend wo las ich dann das Schlagwort: *Werde dein eigener Krebs Manager*

Morgen hab ich wieder einen Termin bei meinen Urologen wegen PSA und der weiteren Vorgehensweise bei meinen PCa. Bin gespannt was er zur AS sagt.
Ich melde mich dann wieder.

Alles Gute alle miteinander
Sepp

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Sepp, hallo Markus,

geht bitte mal auf das Profil von Huskie. Er selbst meint: Gute "Überlebensqualität" seit über 15 Jahren. Und das sogar ohne Biopsie bei gestiegenen PSA-Werten. Sicher eine Ausnahmne; aber mancher Betroffene wäre sehr wohl ein Kandidat für AS gewesen, wenn er denn den Mut gehabt hätte. 

*"Die Dinge loszulassen, bedeutet nicht, sie loszuwerden. Sie loszulassen bedeutet, dass man sie sein lässt"*
(Jack Kornfield)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Markus45

Sepp,

ich habe neben der 2. Meinung auch noch eine Dritt und gar 4. Meinung eingeholt. Bei mir hat es eben auch ein bisschen gedauert, bis ich für mich klar hatte, wie groß das Risiko für mich ist. Meine Entscheidungsfindung wurde auch durch Bildgebende Verfahren gestützt. 

Übrigens wollen die bei mir eine Re-Biopsie bei der nächsten Untersuchung machen.... Aber da werde ich mich gegen wenden, wenn nicht der PSA extrem ansteigen sollte.
Das Problem. Alle Ärzte hatten bisher noch nicht das Vergnügen, sich selbst mal biopsieren zu lassen. Sonst würden sie damit anders umgehen.
Wer aber einmal die Nadeln im A... gehabt hat, weiß dass man das nicht wirklich braucht....

Grüße Markus

----------


## nokurae

Hallo Markus,
*Nur informierte Patienten sind auch mündige Patienten !*

1.  Nachdem gelesenen hier (Glaube) ich nicht das du wirklich Prostatakrebs  hast !, (Ein Krebs besteht doch eigentlich auf ungewollte Zell teilung  oder) auf keinen Fall einen gefährlichen !
2. Ich gehe davon aus dass deine Angst vor diesem _Krebs_ aus deiner *Unsicherheit besteht*, ich habe auch dabei deinen finanziellen Aspekt  im Blickfeld, (hört sich so an)
und  die starke Vermutung das du eine Private Krankenversicherung  abgeschlossen hattest, ich weiss ich weiss geht mich ja alles eigentlich  _nix an_ und möchte dir zumindest trotzdem meine Meinung dazu sagen ! Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe muss eine PK. auch weiterführende Behandlungen zumindest mit bezahlen, liege ich da richtig ??
3.  Wurde eigentlich bei dir eine Bildgebende Diagnostik durchgeführt um  dich zu beruhigen ? im schlechteren Fall zu bestätigen ?? (und dich  dadurch wiederum zu Beruhigen)
sowas wie eine PET / CT ?
4. *Niemals würde ich so was Operieren lassen !* was weg ist ist weg !! nicht mehr gutzumachen ! (Jetzt taucht gleich wieder der Konrad auf ... hehe..)
Operation Entfernung, auch eine Teilentfernung, nur dann wenn nix anderes mehr geht. Überleg mal: Du bist gerade mal 45 Jährchen Jung !!
5. max eine Bestrahlungtherapie wenn es dann tatsächlich auch etwas gefährliches zu bestrahlen gibt !! und das erst nach einer "fundierten" Diagnostik"

schönen Sonntag noch, euer nokurae

----------


## Reinhold2

@ nokurae

Was ist mit dir los?! Du stellt Diagnosen, gibst Therapie-Empfehlungen und stellst Vermutungen über die Leistungen der PK an. Ist das nicht ein bisschen mutig von dir? Stattdessen wäre es übrigens nett von dir, wenn du dir die Zeit nehmen würdest, dein Profil mit den üblichen Angaben zu erweitern!
Gruß
Reinhold2

----------


## Hvielemi

> (Jetzt taucht gleich wieder der Konrad auf ... hehe..)


Der war schon längst aufgetaucht (Beitrag #107)
 und taucht dann wieder auf, wenn es was zu sagen gibt.
Das wäre heute:
*
Danke Reinhold, Du hat das ganz klar ausgedrückt*.

Ich ergänze an No Curae gerichtet:
Zumindest einige Beiträge zurücklesen sollte man
schon, bevor man von 'informiert' und 'mündig'
schwadroniert. 

Konrad
(schon wieder abgetaucht.)


PS@Markus
Das in Beitrag #107 gesagte gilt umso mehr, als dein letzter
PSA-Wert noch tiefer lag. Ohne die vorhergegangenen
Hochwerte würde Dich der Urologe nach Hause schicken
mit den Worten: 
"Alles Bestens, wir sehen uns in zwei Jahren wieder."
Einer Verlängerung der Messperioden steht wohl nichts Wege.

----------


## RalfDm

Dies



> Nachdem gelesenen hier (Glaube) ich nicht das...


soll wahrscheinlich heißen "Nach dem Gelesenen hier glaube ich nicht, dass..."
Glauben heißt nicht wissen! Du solltest Dich mit Diagnosen und Therapie-Empfehlungen *wirklich* sehr zurückhalten!

Ralf

----------


## nokurae

Nein Konrad ! das hat Reinhold eben nicht !
und mit schwadronieren hat das nix zu tun !

@ RalfDm: Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung !
oder gibt es  vielleicht Vertreter hier von irgendwelchen Privaten Krankenversicherungen, die ahnungslose ausnehmen ??

nokurae

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

Wenn Du den Thread gelesen hättest, dann wäre Dir aufgefallen, dass Markus seine Entscheidung nach reiflicher Überlegung getroffen hat.

Was Du mit Deinem letzten Satz ausdrücken willst, erschliesst sich mir auch nach mehrfachem Lesen nicht....es gibt wohl eher mehr Fälle, in denen PKV versicherte Patienten Leistungen (Diagnostik etc.) "ausgesetzt" werden, bei denen der Nutzen für den Betroffenen eher unklar ist, als das PKV vertraglich geschuldete Leistungen ablehnen. Aber das ist nur Mutmaßung.

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## nokurae

@Reinhold2
Vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis mit dem Profil, hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr angeschaut und jetzt sofort korigiert bzw. ergänzt.

Hinweiss: Das Schwarze sind die Buchstaben, bitte mal genauer lesen !
Ich habe Vermutungen angestellt und gesagt was ich nach dem gelesenen hier "glaube" ! bzw. Vermute !

Diagnose Hinweise kommen übrigens immer eher von Konrad und weniger von mir
Therapie-Empfehlungen hab ich erst recht nicht von mir gegeben !

Nur  eindeutige Hinweisse: Aufgrund seiner Berichte hier auf keinen Fall ohne Fundierte Diagnostik eine OP durchführen zu lassen !!

Übrigens: Ich hasse Versicherungsvertreter die der Menschheit unbedingt eine PK verkaufen wollen,
ich kenne in meinem Bekannten Kreis genug Leute (ab. 65) die deswegen inzwischen Finanzielle Probleme  bekommen, auch ohne Akute Erkrankungen wie Krebs etc. .
denke doch nur mal an die ganzen SPAM Mails die man so bekommt, die sind für mich höchst unseriös ! und bei dieser Meinung bleibe ich auch !
*Keiner dieser PKs* weisst den zukünftigen "Kunden" (Opfer ?) darauf hin das er *nie wieder* in seine vorherige gesetzliche" KK Versicherung kommt, zumindest nicht in der Regel !

Zugegeben:Bei Markus ist das bis jetzt natürlich nur eine Vermutung meinerseits, 
nur wenn er hier schreibt das im bestimmte Diagnostiken zu Teuer sind und er dadurch natürlich vermutlich zusätzlich stark verunsichert wird,
kann ich doch gar nicht so falsch liegen oder ?

Wär net wenn uns da Markus vielleicht mehr dazu mitteilt (wenn er möchte)
Im übrigens geht es hier um die Gesundheit von den Menschen hier und nicht um "rechthaberei"

Gruss nokurae

PS.
@Konrad: Fühlst du dich eigentlich mal wieder ans "Bein" gepinkelt von mir oder wo ist das Problem ?
Deinen Beitrag #107 habe ich natürlich vorher gelesen, gegen den ist nix einzuwenden, nur wird er vermutlich Markus auch nicht helfen !, bzw. seiner Meinung, du kennst ja seine Äußerungen hier.

----------


## nokurae

> Moin,
> 
> Wenn Du den Thread gelesen hättest, dann wäre Dir aufgefallen, dass Markus seine Entscheidung nach reiflicher Überlegung getroffen hat.
> 
> Was Du mit Deinem letzten Satz ausdrücken willst, erschliesst sich mir auch nach mehrfachem Lesen nicht....es gibt wohl eher mehr Fälle, in denen PKV versicherte Patienten Leistungen (Diagnostik etc.) "ausgesetzt" werden, bei denen der Nutzen für den Betroffenen eher unklar ist, als das PKV vertraglich geschuldete Leistungen ablehnen. Aber das ist nur Mutmaßung.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Uwe


Guten Morgen uwes  :L&auml;cheln: 
Mir ist eigentlich noch nicht aufgefallen dass Markus eine entgültige Entscheidung getroffen hat oder ?

Mein letzer Satz, meinst du diesen hier: ?
"_oder gibt es  vielleicht Vertreter hier von irgendwelchen Privaten Krankenversicherungen, die ahnungslose ausnehmen ??_" 
was ist den daran nun so schwer zu verstehen ??

Du hast doch gerade etwas gesagt: 
"_es gibt wohl eher mehr Fälle, in denen PKV versicherte Patienten  Leistungen (Diagnostik etc.) "ausgesetzt" werden, bei denen der Nutzen  für den Betroffenen eher unklar ist, als das PKV vertraglich geschuldete  Leistungen ablehnen_"

genau das meinte ich doch: 
Je älter der PKV versicherte Patient wird um so mehr muss er blechen und blechen und wehe er braucht dann auch noch seinen tollen Vertrag !
In jungen (meist eher gesunden) Jahren ist ja diese Versicherung vielleicht  noch ganz toll, der Hausarzt kann dann dank dieser Versicherten "Kundschaft" seine Praxis noch halten, wegen mir aus, 
aber wehe dieser Versicherte wird dann auch noch mit der Zeit älter und vielleicht altergemäß kränker .. das geht ja schon mal gar nicht !

Gruss nokurae und Gute Nacht !

----------


## uwes2403

Guten Morgen,

ein en*d*gültige Entscheidung wird es vermutlich nie geben, da sich die Situation ändern kann und das Vorgehen dann neu überdacht werden muß.

Du schriebst von PKV, die ihre Versicherten ausnehmen, ich schrieb aber von Leistungen, die u.U. PKV Versicherten gegenüber erbracht werden und deren Nutzen zumindest fraglich sein könnte - das sind imho zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe - die aber beide nicht hierher gehören, deshalb sollte das hier auch nicht vertieft werden. Das Für und Wider einer PKV gegenüber einer GKV ist ein seeehr weites Feld.

Uwe

----------


## nokurae

Hi Uwes,
du hast schon recht, ist eher auch nicht das Thema hier !
Nur das wollte ich noch loswerden, dann schreibe ich nix mehr zu dem Thema !

- Ich habe jemaden in meinen bekannten Kreis, der ist inzwischen über 70,
sein Gesundheitszustand + seine Private KK ruinieren Ihn vollends, muss über 750,- € jeden Monat abdrücken mit steigender Tendenz, das bei einer Monats Rente von 1250,- € !!
ohne das er jemals ne Chance hatte wieder in die "normale" gesetzliche zurückzukommen, so was meinte ich.

- Das PKV Versicherte mehr Leistung bekommen, *bezweifle* ich stark,
vielleicht bei der bevorzugten Terminvergabe od. besseres KHaus Zimmer mag sein, ist aber nicht wirklich entscheident oder ?
*
Aktuelles Beispiel hier: Epon59.*
Bei ihm hatte ich aufgrund seiner Äußerungen die PKV genauso erraten (und er hatte es mir bestätigt)  und diese möchte keinen müden Heller für seine Therapie am RPTC ersetzten !! 
und nur deswegen war es mir klar das er selber in einer PKV ist,
 Meine Meinung: eine Versicherung ist eben eine Versicherung, möglichst viel abkasieren und möglichst wenig zahlen müssen !
Wenn der Versicherte selber nicht unvermögend ist OK, aber sonst niemals !

Ganz schlimm ist es Zur Zeit hier im Netz, spam mails über spam mails von dieser Bande !

Aber seis drum, rege mich nur unötig wieder auf....
Gruss nokurae

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

man kommt ja gar nicht zum Antworten.
Also ich bin mit meiner PKV soweit zufrieden. Ohne diese hätte ich sicherlich einige diagnostische Verfahren gar nicht anwenden können. (Zum Beispiel das Bildgebende Verfahren) Dann hätte ich mich auch nicht mit der Uni Magdeburg besprechen können und dann hätte ich bestimmt jetzt auch keine Prostata mehr.
Also soweit alles gut.
Das ich überhaupt eine PK Diagnose habe, ist auf meinen damaligen Urologen zurück zu führen. Der meinte halt etwas gesehen zu haben, was sich dann durch eine Biopsie bestätigt wurde. Das halt auch mit einem "Glückstreffer".... Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, das ich PKV versichert bin, sondern eher mit der Angst und Unwissenheit meines damaligen Urologen...

Grüße Markus

Und ja, ich entscheide für mich immer von Test zu Test. Da ich jetzt in einer Studie bin, sind die regelmäßigen Test vorgeschrieben, wobei ich vorerst auf eine Rebiopsie verzichten werde und wieder eher das MRT machen werde.

----------


## Lapacho

Hallo Markus, 
in was für einer Studie bist du den?

SG
Sepp

----------


## Hvielemi

PRIAS
guck in Markus' Profil.

----------


## Markus45

Ja,

Prias. Die wird in Düsseldorf durchgeführt. Aufnahme ist aber nur möglich, wenn noch keine Behandlung erfolgt ist. Die wollen halt die AS besser erforschen...

Grüße

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

ich mal wieder. Da ich jetzt in den Urlaub fahre habe ich noch mal schnell den PSA messen lassen. War auch nach der Prias Studie wieder so weit.
Und was soll ich sagen: wieder gefallen. Jetzt liegt er bei 1,25 (PSA Quotient= 0,31; freies PSA=0,39).
Ich glaube langsam wirklich, dass meine erste Biopsie "therapeutisch" war und der Uro hat mein Ansatz von PSA gleich mit rausgestanzt.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich erstmal entspannt in den Urlaub fahren. Danach habe ich dann ein Gespräch beim Chefarzt - eigentlich soll ja jetzt eine Re-Biopsie stattfinden - aber die werde ich erstmal freundlich ausschlagen. Event. werde ich aber nochmal ein MRT machen...

Aber jetzt gehts erst mal ab nach Schweden ;-)

Grüße Markus

----------


## uwes2403

Super....

Viel Sapß imUrlaub (Wohnmobil ?) und lass dich nicht von den Mücken quälen.

Uwe

----------


## Markus45

Hallo,

ich mal nach langer Zeit wieder. 
Die guten Nachrichten bleiben. Heute wieder beim PSA Check gewesen. PSA 1,18 . Also alles weiterhin im grünen Bereich.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich nochmals eine MRT gestützte Biopsie. Dort wurde auch nichts gefunden.
Somit habe ich bisher alles richtig gemacht mit der AS.
Ich wünsche Euch allen alles Gute für dieses Jahr.

Grüße Markus

----------


## uwes2403

Perfekt.... :-)

Schönes 2017.

Uwe

----------

